# Most Badass Character Contest [Finals]



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 12, 2017)

The OP of the nomination thread said he'd make a voting thread for the top five characters with the most votes, but he never did 

So, I'll make it instead. The finalists are:
Sauske
Pain
Minato
Madara 
Gai

Have fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Feb 12, 2017)

*sees title*

*clicks thread*

*sees Sasuke's name*

*votes Sasuke*

*leaves*

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 12, 2017)

I'll give it to the sauce.  I'm sure his ass was very bad after Naruto got through with him.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 12, 2017)

/thread.

Next contest @RazzaTheReaver

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## r3mus (Feb 12, 2017)

Gai

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rai (Feb 12, 2017)

Madara before he become Juubi jin


----------



## Indra (Feb 12, 2017)

Madara.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 12, 2017)

Sauce, but I'll prolly switch my vote to Mads before long anyway.



White Wolf said:


> I'll give it to the sauce.  I'm sure his ass was very bad after Naruto got through with him.





DVD said:


> Of course he's bad-ass. Anyone's ass would be bad after Donovan got through with it.



Ya fugging thief. How dare u steal my bantz.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 12, 2017)

How is Minato even in this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Winner 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2017)

how is sasuke


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 12, 2017)

I don't feel fully comfortable voting for any of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Addy (Feb 12, 2017)

where the fuck is itachi? 

oh wait, the most badass "man"............. itachi is a god so no wonder he isn't there.

never mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Real Uchiha (Feb 12, 2017)

Guy, no question.


----------



## Dano (Feb 12, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> How is Minato even in this



So far 0 votes.


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 12, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> So far 0 votes.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 12, 2017)

How in the fuck did gai make it and get more votes than madara and pein

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Feb 12, 2017)

Gai isn't badass 

He's goofy, kind of dumb for an Elite Jounin, and his physical design is weird lol. I find him hard to take seriously, so I dunno how he could be considered as the most badass character. It was cool when he released the eighth gate against Madara, but other than that he's just consistently been a goofball.

Sasuke is an immature, poorly written piece of shit. Minato is a Gary Stu and his moments of 'coolness' feel really forced.

Out of these five, I choose Pein.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zef (Feb 12, 2017)

How is Gai & Madara beating Lord Sasuke?

Sauce fans where ya'll at?


heartsutra said:


> I don't feel fully comfortable voting for any of them.


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 12, 2017)

Didn't Sasuke already win the previous thread? Whats the point of this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dano (Feb 12, 2017)

Zef said:


> Sauce fans where ya'll at?



Done.



DVD said:


> Sauce, but I'll *prolly switch my vote to Mads before long anyway.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (Feb 12, 2017)

Where's Kisame?


----------



## Ayala (Feb 12, 2017)

Where's Kakashi. Not like i was gonna vote for him anyways. 

Gai for giving Madara a well deserved beating, that alone earns him the title. Then there would be the time when he launched Hirudora against the sharks and Kisame was destroyed in the collateral damage.


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 12, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


> How is Minato even in this



Zero votes for his zero arms

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 12, 2017)

wait what? finals? did I missed something?

Anyway, Gai>>>the rest

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Aduro (Feb 12, 2017)

Why are there people in this poll who aren't Gai?

Also, no Zabuza? No Ibiki? For a forum that bitches about Naruto going downhill its pretty happy to forget about all its old characters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 12, 2017)

@Hussain 
Minato has 0 votes, what you gonna do about it?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 12, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> @Hussain
> Minato has 0 votes, what you gonna do about it?


gave him mine.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 12, 2017)

@GuidingThunder I summon you. ( )


----------



## Suoh (Feb 12, 2017)

Minato with 1 vote 
ill go with Gai. Taijutsu the most badass form of combat. The gates are pretty cool and the 8th is >> everything

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zef (Feb 13, 2017)

All these votes for caterpillar eyebrows. 


I'm glad he broke his leg.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The_Conqueror (Feb 13, 2017)

Teuchi- the one who makes ramen without even opening his eyes

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 13, 2017)

Madara was pretty good as an edo but his JJ performance -which was the latest- was rather underwhelming.

Pain was quite impressive but I cannot forget that "he" was just a zombie jutsu used by a guy who was a cripple at the time.

Guy to me is more funny cool than badass.

So its between Sasuke and Minato to me. I'd put Adult Sasuke above Minato. Especially since KCM did kinda sully Minato's mojo despite making him supposedly stronger. Had Minato's performance during the war was as badass -and focused on skill than an increase in raw power- as in the flashbacks it would be a tougher choice perhaps.

Guess last impressions are the ones that matter the most. 

That said I'm a bit surprised that Zabuza or Kisame did not qualify for the finals. What is going on?


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 13, 2017)

No love for my boy Pain


----------



## theRonin (Feb 13, 2017)

Hebi Sasuke is most badass character.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 13, 2017)

The real question is, why isn't Hinata on the list?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Kai D Oars (Feb 13, 2017)

Next thread should be 'Most Badass Pages'...(if there's any)


----------



## MasterORB (Feb 13, 2017)

Sasuke, forever Sasuke.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Feb 13, 2017)

This is what Gai did to the most badass person out of everyone else on this list



That's right, made him his bitch. Therefore Gai>everyone else.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Sixpence None The Richer (Feb 13, 2017)

Hebi Sasuke gives me a boner.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 14, 2017)

Someone vote for Pain


----------



## Toph (Feb 14, 2017)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Gai isn't badass
> 
> He's goofy, kind of dumb for an Elite Jounin, and his physical design is weird lol. I find him hard to take seriously, so I dunno how he could be considered as the most badass character. It was cool when he released the eighth gate against Madara, but other than that he's just consistently been a goofball.



YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU SHUT YO BITCH ASS UP

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Zef (Feb 14, 2017)

> 19 votes for Gai


That's it, time to round up some Sauce fans.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 14, 2017)

Good to see the correct character's winning the poll and not the little emo Uchiha ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) winning it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 14, 2017)

Gai is so badass he could fart and that would be still more badass the sauce


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 14, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Good to see the correct character's winning the poll and not the little emo Uchiha ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) winning it





Viole1369 said:


> Gai is so badass he could fart and that would be still more badass the sauce


>Desperately wanna counter these posts.
>Can't because Sasuke owes at least 40% of his badassery to ripping off the man's student and fighting style to begin with.

Feels bad man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 14, 2017)

Zef said:


> > 19 votes for Gai
> 
> 
> That's it, time to round up some Sauce fans.



we're spent 

There's foul play here. People voting Gai just so Sasuke doesn't win

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 14, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> we're spent
> 
> There's foul play here. People voting Gai just so Sasuke doesn't win


Or maybe Guy's actually deserving of it? Nah.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 14, 2017)

DVD said:


> >Desperately wanna counter these posts.
> >Can't because Sasuke owes at least 40% of his badassery to ripping off the man's student and fighting style to begin with.
> 
> Feels bad man.


Now dont be sad. Atleast sasuke is better then sakura


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm surprised that Minato is so low. I thought he got more(or at least as much) fans than Guy.


----------



## Viole (Feb 14, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> I'm surprised that Minato is so low. I thought he got more(or at least as much) fans than Guy.


Minato is cool but badass is something associated with Guy

I mean dudes whole genes run on taijutsu.
Getting Naruto's High/God tier with Hax/Ninjutsu and other shit vs Getting Naruto's high/God tier while being only using taijutsu just screams badass.

Gai isnt even my fav in naruto but I dont see anyone taking badass throne from him.


----------



## r3mus (Feb 14, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> I'm surprised that Minato is so low. I thought he got more(or at least as much) fans than Guy.


 But this isn't popularity contest...


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 14, 2017)

r3mus said:


> But this isn't popularity contest...



True, but people in such action mangas often like characters for being badass.

So characters become popular through sheer badassery.


----------



## Corvida (Feb 14, 2017)

Zef said:


> > 19 votes for Gai
> 
> 
> That's it, time to round up some Sauce fans.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 14, 2017)

I wish Rikudou chakra Kakashi made the list.... I would give it to Gai sensei but he can no longer fight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 14, 2017)

WHY MUST I CHOOSE BETWEEN MY HOMIES?!??

WHY

Mads?

Pain?

Sasuke?

WHO DO I CHOOSE


----------



## Milady (Feb 14, 2017)

WorldsStrongest said:


> WHY MUST I CHOOSE BETWEEN MY HOMIES?!??
> 
> WHY
> 
> ...



Do you even need to think? 

One handed jutsu? Sasuke

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toph (Feb 14, 2017)

AYYYYYY
@Brandon Lee 

GET YO ASS OUTTA HERE AND VOTE FOR OUR BOI GAI

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## RBL (Feb 14, 2017)

>baddass
>Sasuke

voted for gai ofc.

the handsome devil.


----------



## Toph (Feb 14, 2017)

YOU TOO
@LadyTenTen

COME OUT, COME OUT, WHEREVER YOU ARE, VOTE FOR OUR BOI GAI


----------



## Max Thunder (Feb 14, 2017)

Gai in general is the opposite of badass.
Apart from the time he went 8 Gates, top 3 most badass moments in the manga.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Feb 14, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> YOU TOO
> @LadyTenTen
> 
> COME OUT, COME OUT, WHEREVER YOU ARE, VOTE FOR OUR BOI GAI



I'm here sis. Gai-sensei has one more vote.
The power of youth will win this.


----------



## Toph (Feb 14, 2017)

Zef said:


> caterpillar eyebrows.



>Poking fun of men with thick eyebrows

"You wanna say that to my face?"


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 14, 2017)

@DVD


----------



## Indra (Feb 14, 2017)

Gai solos


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 14, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> @DVD


Noticed that I swapped my vote to Mads eh? I've been found out.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 14, 2017)

Goin with sasuke after much deliberation between either him mads or pain


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Feb 14, 2017)

DVD said:


> Noticed that I swapped my vote to Mads eh? I've been found out.


You best switch it back homie


----------



## LesExit (Feb 14, 2017)

How does Gai have so many points? His personality is like the totally opposite of "badass"?? I mean I guess maybe he's a badass in the strength sense, but in presentation meh. 

I think Sasuke, Madara and Pein are all pretty high. I have to go with Pein though. The way he came across as untouchable and Godlike was amazing. Then Nagato meant Jesuruto and I was filled with all the disappointment ^___^

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toph (Feb 14, 2017)

LesExit said:


> How does Gai have so many points? His personality is like the totally opposite of "badass"?? I mean I guess maybe he's a badass in the strength sense, but in presentation meh.



Still better than Pain who lost all his badass factor when he got swayed by Naruto's childish words and resurrected the people of Konoha despite getting his point across that he loathes that village and blames them for ruining his life. I'd rather prefer a crouching moron, hidden badass character over some wishy-washy villain.


----------



## LesExit (Feb 14, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> Still better than Pain who lost all his badass factor when he got swayed by Naruto's childish words and resurrected the people of Konoha despite getting his point across that he loathes that village and blames them for ruining his life. I'd rather prefer a crouching moron, hidden badass character over some wishy-washy villain.


I agree Pain's death was absolutely _awful_ . However to me his entire performance before that was so well done that I still consider him the best villain in the series. Naruto should've ended up killing him and then beginning to question whether or not his/Konoha's "justice" was really right. Then he'd realize how shitty the "good guys" are too and not keep the fact that his government ordered genocide a secret for the precious "true Hokage" .

Gai can whoop ass...but a _badass_... meh just not how I'd define it. I've always thought what makes him Gai is that his lack of "cool factor". Whatever that means


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 14, 2017)

I know Pain and Nagato are ultimately the same character, but I consider them two separate entities.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 14, 2017)

Lol Minato suddenly got only 2 votes? 

Did a few folks changed their votes to vote for Guy or Sasuke instead?


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Feb 14, 2017)

The problem here is people's definition of badass.

For some, badass is acting cool with all these little poses, emo and shit.

Badass should be about fearlessly sticking to your guns and fighting until the end against all odds. Gai fits that description, while Sasuke for most of the manga is nothing more than a mentally unstable emo who got Talk no Jutsu GG'd by Naruto.

Pathetic.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 7 | Disagree 1


----------



## Dano (Feb 14, 2017)

That insecurity tho . Sasuke is almost going to rustle jimmies for the nth time. He always does. 3 more votes. Even tho my 2 favs are winning this poll so i'm not complaining.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Brooks (Feb 15, 2017)

This, yes this isn't and will never be badass. He belongs in the fucking Catholic Church.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 15, 2017)

Are these troll votes cause although i have not been to the KL for some time now i thought we all still agreed that Sasuke is a piece of shit character. 

So why he has even a single vote is beyond me. Minato is also a shit character so he should get no votes either. That leaves Gai, Madara, and Pain. Prime Pain is a bad ass, but turns out to be controlled by fuck boy Nagato who is far from bad ass. So depending on how you look at it Pain goes down the scales by a lot. 

So that leaves Madara and Gai. Well Gai kicked the shit out of Madara so Gai wins by default.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 15, 2017)

Sauce lickers coming out of their caves


----------



## Dano (Feb 15, 2017)

The bashing makes this even funnier if Sasuke wins .


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 15, 2017)

Sasuke's votes were campaigned, just saying 



RazzaTheReaver said:


> I know Pain and Nagato are ultimately the same character, but I consider them two separate entities.


i'd vote for pain if Gai wasnt there. I prefer Taijutsu than all those flashy jutsus, and I guess Pain lost points with lame ass Nagato.


----------



## Viole (Feb 15, 2017)

Atleast Gai fans can openly admit and come in thread and say it

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 15, 2017)

Zensuki said:


>





oMeGa1904 said:


> It's almost as if @Zef didn't say it himself.


My bad. I didn't read the rest of the thread


----------



## Viole (Feb 15, 2017)

12:15~ onwards for the lazy
Need I say more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 15, 2017)

I find Gai to be more of a comic relief character than a 'bad ass' one. Sasuke had far more 'bad ass' moments throughout the story. I voted for him. Whether he wins this minor popularity contest or not, he will still the most 'bad ass' according to canon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dano (Feb 15, 2017)

A tie. 





@Zensuki


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 15, 2017)

I'll cut my losses with Pain and change my vote


----------



## Viole (Feb 15, 2017)

RazzaTheReaver said:


> I'll cut my losses with Pain and change my vote


We welcome you to Club of True Men , Pain is still one of best villains in Naruto yo


----------



## Dano (Feb 15, 2017)

RazzaTheReaver said:


> I'll cut my losses with Pain and change my vote


So it started.


----------



## Toph (Feb 15, 2017)

RazzaTheReaver said:


> I'll cut my losses with Pain and change my vote





#JoinTeamGai
#Can'tStumpTheGai
#TheMightWorkout
#SpringtimeOfYouth
#HachimonTonkou
#TaijutsuFTW

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 15, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> We welcome you to Club of True Men , Pain is still one of best villains in Naruto yo





HoroHoro said:


> #JoinTeamGai
> #Can'tStumpTheGai
> #TheMightWorkout
> #SpringtimeOfYouth
> ...


----------



## Viole (Feb 15, 2017)

Triggered sauce fans are triggered

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zef (Feb 15, 2017)

Brooks said:


> This, yes this isn't and will never be badass. He belongs in the fucking Catholic Church.


IKR? How can anyone with that bowl haircut, thick eyebrows, and ugly green jumpsuit be badsss?



@BlinkST @IpHr0z3nI
Ya'll still around?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 15, 2017)

Damn, its as if Sasuke and Guy were destined rivals. 

Each got more votes than Pain, Minato and Madara combined.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toph (Feb 15, 2017)

Zef said:


> How can someone with that hairstyle and thick eyebrows be badass?



Bruce Lee would like a word with you


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 15, 2017)

Wew. Neck and neck. Or at least it was.



Zensuki said:


> @DVD
> 
> You have the power to turn the tides


Who knows, I just might switch back. Or I might give it to Gai.




Viole1369 said:


> 12:15~ onwards for the lazy
> Need I say more


I will never not be fucking mad at what the anime did to this fight. Shit was so fucking hype. Here I was creaming myself at the thought of Lee vs Gaara 2.0, and thought there was no way they wouldn't give it the same treatment as Obito vs Kakashi or something close. Aaaand then they gave us shit on a stick. Yes I'm triggered.


----------



## Dano (Feb 15, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Damn, its as if Sasuke and Guy were destined rivals.
> 
> Each got more votes than Pain, Minato and Madara combined.


82 votes till now. Isn't that like more than most character poll votes?  Iirc no one beat the 100 mark.


----------



## Toph (Feb 15, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> 82 votes till now. Isn't that like more than most character poll votes?  Iirc no one beat the 100 mark.



Just wait til we get to the Kaguya or Sakura poll, it's gonna be crazy.


----------



## Dano (Feb 15, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> Just wait til we get to the Kaguya or Sakura poll, it's gonna be crazy.


Don't know in my experience, most hated chars aren't what move more votes. Only most controversial ones, in that case i'll go with Itachi or Sasuke beating that mark in character polls. Let's wait and see.


----------



## Viole (Feb 15, 2017)

DVD said:


> Wew. Neck and neck. Or at least it was.
> 
> 
> Who knows, I just might switch back. Or I might give it to Gai.
> ...


There is a reason I link to NSUNSR cut scenes over anime anyday

Anime makes Diamonds look like shit mosiaced
and 
NSUNSR cutscenes make shit look like diamonds.

Pretty much play NSU to get cut-scenes and have orgasm at them


----------



## r3mus (Feb 15, 2017)

Some people seems to conflate emo edgelord with badass...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dano (Feb 15, 2017)

So many people triggered at the possibility of Sasuke winning. . Makes this even funnier.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Feb 15, 2017)

Gai is so badass that besides rekking Madara himself thus taking the Badass title from him, he doesn't even need to fight Sasuke to do so.

Instead he has his underlings do the dirty work for him while he sips on tea.



True badass vs Fake Badass

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Milady (Feb 15, 2017)

Where the fuck is @Klue. The great Milady has summoned you, let's go 

Gai...he's awesome..but not badass. He did kick Madara's ass but other than that he's more of a comic relief character to me. And that green tight suit....

Sasuke  1 handed chidori? Teleporting?  

Orochimaru should be on the list  After all the shit he's done, he's roaming free and ain't contributing to the village. How badass is that?  @Addy


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 15, 2017)

miladyy said:


> Where the fuck is @Klue. The great Milady has summoned you, let's go


Klue thinks Rinnegan is badass, not necessarily Sasuke. No doubt he'd be in my camp and vote for Mads. Hell, as the first to rock it in the story he might even vote for Pain.


----------



## Milady (Feb 15, 2017)

DVD said:


> Klue thinks Rinnegan is badass, not necessarily Sasuke. No doubt he'd be in my camp and vote for Mads. Hell, as the first to rock it in the story he might even vote for Pain.



We can bribe him. How much you got? 

I'd vote for Minato too, if I could. Sasuke just has more screentime and won  Poor Minato

Edit: your vote is still with Madara?   TRAITOR. I hereby banish you  

@Klue, don't disappoint me 
Badass = Rinnegan
Rinnegan = Sasuke
Sasuke = Badass


----------



## Viole (Feb 15, 2017)

Saying sasuke =badass is as legit as obito being coolest, Itachi being perfect and Sakura being useful


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 15, 2017)

Nobody rocked the Rinnegan better than Pain did tbh.


----------



## Toph (Feb 15, 2017)

@The Mathemagician 

GET YO ASS HERE AND VOTE FOR OUR BOI GAI!!!


----------



## Dano (Feb 15, 2017)

At Sasuke rustling jimmies.


----------



## Milady (Feb 15, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Saying sasuke =badass is as legit as obito being coolest, Itachi being perfect and Sakura being useful and kisame beating 3 sanin and pain and nagato



Who's to say which is which?


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 15, 2017)

RazzaTheReaver said:


> Nobody rocked the Rinnegan better than Pain did tbh.


Only because he was the only one allowed to actually use it. They became glorified contacts in the hands of everyone else. I'll never see Sasuke with a robot arm.


----------



## Zef (Feb 15, 2017)

@Klue will vote for Madara over Sasuke. 

Madara has 2 Rinnegan while Sasuke has 1 so Klue won't care about him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Milady (Feb 15, 2017)

Zef said:


> @Klue will vote for Madara over Sasuke.
> 
> Madara has 2 Rinnegan while Sasuke has 1 so Klue won't care about him.



 that sounds like Klue


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 15, 2017)

RazzaTheReaver said:


> Nobody rocked the Rinnegan better than Pain did tbh.



Pain was my favourite villain until he turned into a bitch 

But I can't deny the guy had massive presence when he was on screen. He was far more intimidating than Madara was.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 15, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Pain was my favourite villain until he turned into a bitch
> 
> But I can't deny the guy had massive presence when he was on screen. He was far more intimidating than Madara was.


I definitely think so. Even if Madara was so OP, he just didn't have anything close to the sheer intimidation factor that Pain had. Why did Kishi ruin his best villain with that feelgood bullshit at the end? 

Still, even though Nagato turned out to be not so great, none of the Uchiha fuccbois are in Pain's league

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 15, 2017)

Pain >uchiha genes

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dano (Feb 15, 2017)

@DVD is waiting for his return as prodigal son.

 One vote.

@Punished Pathos


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 15, 2017)

More votes for Gai


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 15, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> @DVD is waiting for his return as prodigal son.
> 
> One vote.
> 
> @Punished Pathos



People ditching Mads to cuck Sauce, but I can't bring myself to ditch Mads to buff him.


Viole1369 said:


> Pain >uchiha genes


Despite only being relevant due to the Uchiha eyes in his head?


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2017)

miladyy said:


> Where the fuck is @Klue. The great Milady has summoned you, let's go





DVD said:


> Klue thinks Rinnegan is badass, not necessarily Sasuke. No doubt he'd be in my camp and vote for Mads. Hell, as the first to rock it in the story he might even vote for Pain.





miladyy said:


> We can bribe him. How much you got?
> 
> I'd vote for Minato too, if I could. Sasuke just has more screentime and won  Poor Minato
> 
> ...





Zef said:


> @Klue will vote for Madara over Sasuke.
> 
> Madara has 2 Rinnegan while Sasuke has 1 so Klue won't care about him.



Which version of Sasuke are we talkin' here? 

Adult Sasuke for best character. 

Haters can suck me. 



*Edit*: Oh shit!! This is the most *badass* character thread.

Yeah, Madara takes this.



Sorry @Zef

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 15, 2017)

RazzaTheReaver said:


> I'll cut my losses with Pain and change my vote





Sasuke winning is triggering people



Viole1369 said:


> Pain >uchiha genes



Pain was made with Uchiha genes. Without them he would be fodder. 



Klue said:


> Adult Sasuke for best character.
> 
> Haters can suck me.







Klue said:


> *Edit*: Oh shit!! This is the most *badass* character thread.
> 
> Yeah, Madara takes this.


----------



## Milady (Feb 15, 2017)

@Klue

You will let the rinneganless character win the poll??


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2017)

miladyy said:


> @Klue
> 
> You will let the rinneganless character win the poll??



Exclude War Arc and I'm voting Minato.


----------



## Rai (Feb 15, 2017)

Gai


----------



## Milady (Feb 15, 2017)

Klue said:


> Exclude War Arc and I'm voting Minato.



I'd vote for Minato if Sasuke wasn't on the poll


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 15, 2017)

the fact that anyone would vote for sasuke in this to begin with suggests the need for mass IP tracing and a brutal cull 

gai or minato are p much the only respectable choices considering how hilariously retarded madara got

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Garcher (Feb 15, 2017)

I vote for madara because he is a rapist

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Corvida (Feb 15, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> the fact that anyone would vote for sasuke in this to begin with suggests the need for mass IP tracing and a brutal cull
> 
> gai or minato are p much the only respectable choices considering how hilariously retarded madara got

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Indra (Feb 15, 2017)

This only makes him look more bad ass.

He's not always in constant 'i'm a stoic bad-ass mode' like most of these washboard stereotypes.

Since we're on the topic of most bad-ass, I generally don't find characters who act like they have a stick up their butt and pretend they have no emotion at all interesting.

Jeez! So overdone an boring.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 15, 2017)

GARcher said:


> I vote for madara because he is a rapist



Then you should vote for Karin too. 

...Were she on that poll that is.


----------



## Corvida (Feb 15, 2017)

Indra said:


> This only makes him look more bad ass.
> 
> He's not always in constant 'i'm a stoic bad-ass mode' like most of these washboard stereotypes.




HEEE´S HUUUMAN!!


Noope-what was  his nicNAME here?




Gai in speedos is badass. Minato went from bland to PUFF. WAR ARC


----------



## Toph (Feb 15, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Gai



YOUTH!!!!!!


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 15, 2017)

Indra said:


> This only makes him look more bad ass.
> 
> He's not always in constant 'i'm a stoic bad-ass mode' like most of these washboard stereotypes.
> 
> ...



That is anime only though. 

In the manga Minato reads porn books while his wife is doing all the housework.
Sasuke cut his torso in the process
Sasuke cut his torso in the process

Not even a single washed dish on panel. 


Still, had the war arc never happened I wonder how would Minato be doing in that poll. He could probably give Sasuke and Guy a run for their ramen.


----------



## Corvida (Feb 15, 2017)

MMMMMM-yes-the disgusted faces are epic.Manga is even more dramatic.


----------



## Indra (Feb 15, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> That is anime only though.
> 
> In the manga Minato reads porn books while his wife is doing all the housework.
> Sasuke cut his torso in the process
> ...


Remind me to hate the anime more 



Corvida said:


> HEEE´S HUUUMAN!!
> 
> 
> Noope-what was  his nicNAME here?
> ...


I better not see another War Arc in Naruto

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 15, 2017)

What's this? Gai's pulling ahead?


Lucaniel said:


> the fact that anyone would vote for sasuke in this to begin with suggests the need for mass IP tracing and a brutal cull


This shit ain't CNN, so our polls are actually legit.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 15, 2017)

> Corvida in the thread

Here comes 5000 useless manga panels and Nardo GIFs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 15, 2017)

DVD said:


> What's this? Gai's pulling ahead?



Feeling like you are about to betray Madz for the Sauce already?


----------



## Toph (Feb 15, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Feeling like you are about to betray Madz for the Sauce already?



Not on my watch


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 15, 2017)

Whatever the case, Tobirama is the most badass Kage

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ayala (Feb 15, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> 12:15~ onwards for the lazy
> Need I say more



"Base Gai beating Juudara up and tanking his Omyoton staff with his arm" 

Say no more

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zef (Feb 15, 2017)

WTF!? It was close last time I was here, and now Gai's at 36.



People are just voting for Gai to spite Sasuke at this point.


----------



## Dano (Feb 15, 2017)

Zef said:


> People are just voting for Gai to spite Sasuke at this point.



People ditching Pain and Mads to not let the Sauce win. It's hilarious the amount of salt it generates. .



Arles Celes said:


> That is anime only though.
> 
> In the manga Minato reads porn books while his wife is doing all the housework.
> Sasuke cut his torso in the process
> ...




Isn't that the only non porn novel Jiraiya had at that time? It'd be a very weird MC in that novel if he were a not giving up in a porn novel unless the prota is a rapist.

Iirc it was the tale of gutsy ninja by Jiraiya. The same which was used to TNJ Nagato.

EDIT. Yes it was the .


----------



## Suoh (Feb 15, 2017)

Sasuke lost all credibility as a badass after the Danzo fight made him look like a little shit

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Klue (Feb 15, 2017)

Indra said:


> This only makes him look more bad ass.



Ninja stop.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 15, 2017)

Minato was badass until edo tensei happened

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Max Thunder (Feb 15, 2017)

Suoh said:


> Sasuke lost all credibility as a badass after the Danzo fight made him look like a little shit


He gained it all back when he manhandled Momoshiki with one arm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Indra (Feb 15, 2017)

Klue said:


> Ninja stop.


Washing the dishes is sexy and manly asf.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zef (Feb 15, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Minato was badass until edo tensei happened


Even before he wasn't badass. Failed to protect his family, and got himself & his wife killed. Sad

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 15, 2017)

sasuke got his whole clan killed

couldn't even stop his nee san

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 15, 2017)

Zef said:


> Even before he wasn't badass. Failed to protect his family, and got himself & his wife killed. Sad


Thought him handling Obito his ass was badass.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 16, 2017)

DVD said:


> What's this? Gai's pulling ahead?
> 
> This shit ain't CNN, so our polls are actually legit.




i didn't say they were faked to begin with


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 16, 2017)

Sasuke? Badass? After he got his ass handed to him time after time? After how he constantly got manipulated by others?

backstabbed an already half-dead man
barely escaped death against Deidara (RIP Manda)

barely escaped death against a crippled Itachi (who was letting him kill him)

barely escaped death against Bee (who was toying with team Taka)
second fiddle in the fight against Kabuto
second fiddle in the fight against Juubito

barely escaped death against Madara (asspull-of-the-century bought his ass out of jail)
a draw against a worn out Naruto after another backstabbing and bijuu-hijacking
Yeah, verrry badass.



Zef said:


> Even before he wasn't badass. Failed to protect his family, and got himself & his wife killed. Sad


And Sasuke did protect his family?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 16, 2017)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Sasuke? Badass? After he got his ass handed to him time after time? After how he constantly got manipulated by others?



Regarding him being manipulated by others, it was more like he was letting them believe he was being manipulated only to stab them in the back after he got whatever he wanted from them and they outlived their usefulness to him .

So in that regard he was a magnificent bastard if one sees it as admirable...or a vulture if one does not feel generous. 

As for having his ass kicked...everyone else did too sooner or later. Though I guess having jerks thrown from their high horse could have been more entertaining than seeing a humble/not so arrogant fella get his ass kicked. 

The manga was focused on how everyone got their share of failures and how adversity helped grow ones character. As well as never giving up regardless on how difficult things could get.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 16, 2017)

Disliking me wont make you right sauce lickers

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 16, 2017)

When will these Madara fans realise Adult Sasuke is the new shit 





Zef said:


> People are just voting for Gai to spite Sasuke at this point.





The sheer prospect of Sasuke winning gets them worried.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Dano (Feb 16, 2017)

the rustled jimmies. Changing votes to not let Sauce win. What's the point even if he doesn't win cause of this petty coalition, he's still legit chosen as top 2 baddass. Let that sink in. 
Poor Gai, having a hollow victory by turncoats changing votes.






*Edit*. Mmmm maybe we'll get to 100 votes mark which makes my theory plausible.. Need an Itachi poll thread to confirm it.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 16, 2017)

If any character gets points for being a badass throughout the story, it would be Kisame. None of those Uchiha emo's even get close


----------



## Max Thunder (Feb 16, 2017)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Sasuke? Badass? After he got his ass handed to him time after time? After how he constantly got manipulated by others?
> 
> backstabbed an already half-dead man
> barely escaped death against Deidara (RIP Manda)
> ...



Spreading the salt like

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 16, 2017)

Max Thunder said:


> Spreading the salt like
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Meh, I'd rather be called salty than sucking Uchiha dick


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 16, 2017)

-Ziltoid- said:


> If any character gets points for being a badass throughout the story, it would be Kisame. None of those Uchiha emo's even get close



Though if we push it Kisame was kinda emo too due to wanting the MT to escape from reality which is why he was such a  loyal follower of Obito. 

What about Zabuza?


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Feb 16, 2017)

1- Sasuke 2- Madara  and that's about it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 16, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Though if we push it Kisame was kinda emo too due to wanting the MT to escape from reality which is why he was such a  loyal follower of Obito.
> 
> What about Zabuza?


Zabuza...

Fuck. We can find reasons to hate each character, can't we?

Teuchi's the most badass character now 


*Spoiler*: __ 






Dammit SP


----------



## Azula (Feb 16, 2017)

Is this a new thread because I can't see my 'sasuke is a poor man's itachi' post. 

You know it, I know it, everyone knows it.

Itachi's poses>sasuke's
Itachi's dialogues>sasuke's
Itachi's fights>sasuke's

Even his design is better.

Seriously, I can totally see why fans go legit nuts for Itachi's genjutsu and other fights.
Kishi clearly puts a lot of effort in it and the result is much better.

Can you imagine Itachi getting wtfpwned by bee, TWICE? 
Taka vs bee has to be the most onesided fight and bee wasn't even God tier.

And I can count with one hand the number of times I have argued in favor of itachi.


----------



## Azula (Feb 16, 2017)

Also I always thought it was cringeworthy how kishi spent more time in telling everyone how sasuke is so desirable and badass he is right from part 1.

He has these retarded characters like sakura whose legit job description is to tell the reader how cool he is, lest we forget.

Cool guy has to remind everyone that he is so cool. ck

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 16, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> i didn't say they were faked to begin with


Guess the mere mention of IPs just made me associate it with dupes. Carry on with your tracking and purging then.



Arles Celes said:


> What about Zabuza?


Most badass Naruto character poll yet Zabuza isn't even a candidate. Sad.


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 16, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> the rustled jimmies. Changing votes to not let Sauce win. What's the point even if he doesn't win cause of this petty coalition, he's still legit chosen as top 2 baddass. Let that sink in.
> Poor Gai, having a hollow victory by turncoats changing votes.
> 
> 
> ...


>Calls others salty
>Goes on a rant about how Sausage isn't winning

You should just see the light and join the winning team breh

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dano (Feb 16, 2017)

RazzaTheReaver said:


> >Calls others salty
> >Goes on a rant about how Sausage isn't winning
> 
> You should just see the light and join the winning team breh



> Don't recognize what is a rant

Lol. Nobody would get salty by an internet poll. One who changes votes cause A, B, C character is winning, or prospect of winning, however wont get that. If you are triggered by the prospect of the results, then it's only on your end.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 16, 2017)

-Azula- said:


> Also I always thought it was cringeworthy how kishi spent more time in telling everyone how sasuke is so desirable and badass he is right from part 1.
> 
> He has these retarded characters like sakura whose legit job description is to tell the reader how cool he is, lest we forget.
> 
> Cool guy has to remind everyone that he is so cool. ck


Well, if it isn't repeated often enough, one might actually take a look at what the character does and figure out that the actions don't match the hype... 



RazzaTheReaver said:


> >Calls others salty
> >Goes on a rant about how Sausage isn't winning
> 
> You should just see the light and join the winning team breh


These are the same types who call everyone not spinelessly agreeing with them 'betas'. Real life must be hard


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 16, 2017)

Madara losing... ugh this forum disgusts me


----------



## Corvida (Feb 16, 2017)

-Azula- said:


> Also I always thought it was cringeworthy how kishi spent more time in telling everyone how sasuke is so desirable and badass he is right from part 1.
> 
> He has these retarded characters like Karin whose legit job description is to tell the reader how cool he is, lest we forget.
> 
> Cool guy has to remind everyone that he is so cool. ck

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Trojan (Feb 16, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> Madara losing... ugh this forum disgusts me


The fact he is even in the poll and has votes IS disgusting.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Zef (Feb 16, 2017)

Sasuke should win on the grounds that most of the characters in the manga think he's badass.

Everyone on the poll praised Sasuke except for Pein, and that's only because they never met. If they had seen each other Pein would have no doubt bowed before the Uchiha God.


----------



## Indra (Feb 16, 2017)

I don't remember much bad-ass moments outside of the animation team from SP giving him good fights post-699 

Madara was the real Uchiha bad-ass. He didn't get bitch slapped 24/7 in the Manga, the only time he really took an L was against Hashirama/Black Zetsu.

But he solo'd everyone's fav including the MC's.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 16, 2017)

Indra said:


> I don't remember much bad-ass moments outside of the animation team from SP giving him good fights post-699
> 
> Madara was the real Uchiha bad-ass. He didn't get bitch slapped 24/7 in the Manga, the only time he really took an L was against Hashirama/Black Zetsu.
> 
> But he solo'd everyone's fav including the MC's.



I was just about to give you rep/like. Then you moved to Asspulldara's dick riding! 


but I agree about Sasuke nonetheless. One fight with Kinshiki after 15+ years is not enough to make him a "badass"


----------



## Toph (Feb 16, 2017)

Indra said:


> But he solo'd everyone's fav including the MC's.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 16, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> *Spoiler*: __


>Forgetting his two in one special of chopping off Minato's remaining hand and kicking it into Kakashi's gut,

How could you Horohoro. That was the funniest one.


----------



## Rai (Feb 16, 2017)

Bijuu and Shinobi alliance too 

Madara fucked up everyone


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 16, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Bijuu and Shinobi alliance too
> 
> Madara fucked up everyone


Too many moments to count. He was literally too good for this world.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rai (Feb 16, 2017)

and when he trolled Edo Tensei


----------



## Corvida (Feb 16, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


>





Nope.

And no.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Feb 16, 2017)

Minato of course.


----------



## Indra (Feb 16, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


>


Too bad ass 



Hussain said:


> I was just about to give you rep/like. Then you moved to Asspulldara's dick riding!
> 
> 
> but I agree about Sasuke nonetheless. One fight with Kinshiki after 15+ years is not enough to make him a "badass"


I mean you have to give it to Madara. Once he came in he literally took out everyone


----------



## Rai (Feb 16, 2017)

Corvida always at the defensive

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 16, 2017)

solo'd.


----------



## Rai (Feb 16, 2017)

Naruto/Sasuke fans butt-hurt

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 16, 2017)

Of course the Nardo fan has to copy me

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Toph (Feb 16, 2017)

Madara is so awesome that he can survive being cut in half as though it's a scratch


----------



## Corvida (Feb 16, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> Madara: "lolnope"



Sakura-mission accomplished


Or do you think she was charging straight to die impalled like the rest.... with the  seal on?






> DELET THIS CORVIDA
> RIGHT NOW



Anyone guilty of having a hashiboob and  of bringing Kaguya to the manga would  deserve to have his transformation in full view.




ℜai said:


> Corvida always at the defensive


----------



## Indra (Feb 16, 2017)

Madara is so bad ass he can stop characters from breathing

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 16, 2017)

Indra said:


> I don't remember much bad-ass moments outside of the animation team from SP giving him good fights post-699
> 
> Madara was the real Uchiha bad-ass. He didn't get bitch slapped 24/7 in the Manga, the only time he really took an L was against Hashirama/Black Zetsu.
> 
> But he solo'd everyone's fav including the MC's.



Well, he looked pretty good in the Gaiden too(fighting wise) as he only took damage once when he was protecting his daughter and was weakened.

Adult Sasuke's incarnation is arguably his most competent one with full mastery of all his power ups plus some new found maturity(aside from some family time management). He got little time though since he got there at the very very end of the manga.

Madara was pretty good too(aside from repetitive powers). His awesomeness kinda diminished though the moment his armor was off. Did said armor boost his power level and competence somehow?


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 16, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> Madara is so awesome that he can survive being cut in half as though it's a scratch


Remember when he was floating and holding Obito up with half his body still missing? I think I nearly died laughing. The man truly gave no fucks.


----------



## Klue (Feb 16, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


>

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 16, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> @kire @Rinoa @NaruSakuLives @fuff @Ayumi11 @DVD


If you're tagging some peeps, at least remember some more iconic ones.
@Csdabest @IpHr0z3nI 

Not likely I'll jump the Madara ship so these dudes'll have to take my place.


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 16, 2017)

DVD said:


> If you're tagging some peeps, at least remember some more iconic ones.
> @Csdabest @IpHr0z3nI
> 
> Not likely I'll jump the Madara ship so these dudes'll have to take my place.



damn I thought lpHr0z3nl got banned. Thank you DVD


----------



## Zef (Feb 16, 2017)

Has anyone posted Shedara's forced sex change yet?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dano (Feb 16, 2017)

Zef said:


> Has anyone posted Shedara's forced sex change yet?


 That fan art. Yes, he died after the operation sadly . Dat Zetsu's mal praxis.


----------



## Corvida (Feb 17, 2017)

Indra said:


> Madara is so bad ass he can stop characters from breathing




Or or told "sit, boy" like a doggy.






Zef said:


> Has anyone posted Shedara's forced sex change yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Feb 17, 2017)

Sasuke is the real badass , we saw him grow from a child to an adult and he became the most badass adult. Even through his growing up he had countless badass moments being the first student who forced Kakashi to actually stop reading icha icha to stop him from getting a bell. Forced Haku to use a deadly trap to get rid of him because otherwise he would have lost. Actually gave Oro a great fight in FOD and was the first one ever to make Garaa bleed.
That's just part1 , I could make a huge list from part2. The fact that he lost a few times or was roughed up in others takes nothing away from his badassnes because he was growing and learning and mastering his powers still. And now that he mastered them as an adult he is the ultimate badass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Indra (Feb 17, 2017)

Corvida said:


> Or or told "sit, boy" like a doggy.




But Hashirama was the one who was sitting for Madara



A Hokage on his knees 

BEHOLD THE GREATNESS OF MADARA UCHIHA


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

Madara wins


----------



## Corvida (Feb 17, 2017)

Indra said:


> But Hashirama was the one who was sitting for Madara
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AS we put in Spain, short live is joy in the poorman home
Poor Mads had always this repulsion of being caught from behind





How-could-you, tool?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 17, 2017)

Maybe madara likes it from behind


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

I declare that Madara is the winner

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

Supported by the manga

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 17, 2017)

shikamaru naraS said:


> Sasuke is the real badass , we saw him grow from a child to an adult and he became the most badass adult.





Thats what places Sasuke above these other characters who we only saw for relatively short times and in a short span of time. Looking back at Sasuke's highlights just makes it even more evident:

Fought a Sannin as a genin. 
Beats a two tail kyuubi as a 12 year old.
Hunts kage level missing nin by 16.
Hunts demi god beings as an Adult. 



Been there since day one, the OG Uchiha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 17, 2017)

Naruto
Fought multiple Sannin as a genin.
Beats a Shukaku in full beast mode as a 12 year old without Kyuubi mode where a certain uchiha ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) was pissing his pants 
Hunts multiple kage level nin by 16.
Hunts demi god beings as an Adult while whooping their asses


Naruto > Sasuke


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 17, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Naruto
> Fought multiple Sannin as a genin.
> Beats a Shukaku in full beast mode as a 12 year old without Kyuubi mode where a certain uchiha ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) was pissing his pants
> Hunts multiple kage level nin by 16.
> ...


If you want to rustle some jimmies, don't forget to add these:








Indra said:


> Madara is so bad ass he can stop characters from breathing


Meanwhile, not even fodder hesitated


----------



## Viole (Feb 17, 2017)

-Ziltoid- said:


> If you want to rustle some jimmies, don't forget to add these:


Lets also not forget

Naruto got to tap dat Hinata ass


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 17, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Lets also not forget
> 
> Naruto got to tap dat Hinata ass


Sasuke could grope Sakura by the tits, though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 17, 2017)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Sasuke could grope Sakura by the tits, though


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

Damn


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 17, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Fought multiple Sannin as a genin.



Nah, unless you consider Tsunade's finger as a sannin.



Viole1369 said:


> Beats a Shukaku in full beast mode as a 12 year old without Kyuubi mode where a certain uchiha ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) was pissing his pants



Sasuke got restricted by the curse seal. 



Viole1369 said:


> Hunts multiple kage level nin by 16.



Lmao no he did not. Naruto did not hunt a single Akatuski. His only "hunt" was coming towards the end of the InoShikaCho battle and finishing things off.



Viole1369 said:


> Hunts demi god beings as an Adult while whooping their asses



Nah, he sits his ass home as an Adult and signs papers.



Viole1369 said:


> Naruto got to tap dat Hinata ass



Had to go for that fallback cause Sasuke got that  first choice Sakura. 

Look, lets not turn this into a Naruto vs Sasuke thread just because Naruto was not even considered as one of the _options_ for a badass character

Reactions: Like 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Feb 17, 2017)

Naruto was able to fight garaa because of his summon which he was only able to perform using Kyuubi's chakra AND a sannin training him. Which is still a great thing but does not beat Sasuke being the first to ever make Garaa bleed which send him over the edge.

I actually like Naruto , I just don't like his Jesus thing and Kishi's bad writing (which had ruined all his characters not just Naruto. Specially the mains ) the only characters that were saved were the ones that has nothing to do with the plot. Naruto is the sensitive guy not the badass ( which is cool too of course ) Sasuke is the badass. Both are cool in their own ways.

lol Naruto spent his whole life chasing after Sasuke , don't let me start dude. Yeah, Sasuke said he lost but they were both dead on the ground with missing hands. This talk was not about power or badassery it was about life and bonds.
it's funny how Sasuke haters cling to those two panels as life lines   it takes nothing form Sasuke's badassness specially when he was the hardest obstacle that faced the titular character Naruto. Even when Sasuke stumbles he does it in badass style. And still is the most badass till the very end.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Zef (Feb 17, 2017)

Are people suggesting that Naruto get added to the poll or something?



Naruto's credentials as badass went out the window when he bowed to Raikage, and got beat by a Karui.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## HisokaRollin (Feb 17, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Lets also not forget
> 
> Naruto got to tap dat Hinata ass





Zensuki said:


> Had to go for that fallback cause Sasuke got that  first choice Sakura.




Ugh you guys. 


I'm just gonna stick to the vision of Sasuke and Naruto banging each other. That way everybody wins.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 17, 2017)

Zef said:


> Are people suggesting that Naruto get added to the poll or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto's credentials as badass went out the window when he bowed to Raikage, and got beat by a Karui.



badass 

inb4 Hussain rate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HisokaRollin (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm considering changing my vote from Minato to Sasuke just to mess with the poll. Hm... What should i do.

Edit- okay i did it.


----------



## Corvida (Feb 17, 2017)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Sasuke could grope Sakura by the tits, though



Only in Kishi´s drawings.

Sin tetas-con tetas

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Toph (Feb 17, 2017)

Real talk tho, Zabuza is da real badass. He's like the Guts of this series:
-BFS
-Fit as FUCK
-DEEP baritone
-Died epically
-Most importantly, he railed dat sweet boipussy (Haku > Every other stupid inferior plebeian girl) 


ℜai said:


> Corvida always at the defensive



That's what happens when you take self-inserting too far



oMeGa1904 said:


> Damn why so savage against Minato. Isn't what Kishi did to him enough? Lol.



no, minato is made for suffering
:^)



> Mads was too much of a troll. Too bad he got beat by an even more manchild than Obito blob of chakra with a mommy complex.  RIP Madara the only char who went under sex change to excuse Kishi's shit writing.



Just thinking about that makes my head boil, Madara was the best thing about the clusterfuck that is the War arc along with Hashirama. The Warring States Period flashback is one of the best and well-rounded backstories in the entire series, and his dynamics with Hashirama puts Naruto and Sasuke's contrived rivalry to shame. Madara was connected to the foundation of Konoha and is also posthumously responsible to the events that shaped Naruto and Sasuke's lives, there was _no_ reason to add Kaguya or any of those stupid Otsutsuki characters into the story. She was just a last second asspull to make the Hyuga clan play a prominent key role in The Last via Hamura. Kaguya and the Otsutsuki fucking ruined everything.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zef (Feb 17, 2017)

I'll give rep to 8 people for five days straight to anyone willing to change their vote to Sasuke.



Haruka Katana said:


> badass






> inb4 Hussain rate


Too late for my post.


Corvida said:


> Only in Kishi´s drawings.
> 
> Sin tetas-con tetas


Why SP make Sakura so flat as an adult? 

I'm pretty sure they gave her boobs in The Last so I don't get it.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Feb 17, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> Real talk tho, Zabuza is da real badass. He's like the Guts of this series:
> -BFS
> -Fit as FUCK
> -DEEP baritone
> ...



Agree agree. And about Haku- i have a feeling that he kinda messed with most fans sexuality by being that cute.
Even Naruto was shooked.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 17, 2017)

Zef said:


> I'll give rep to 8 people for five days straight to anyone willing to change their vote to Sasuke.


dis bribery

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Platypus (Feb 17, 2017)

Oh, what's this? An opportunity to hand out rep seals for my first time ever? 

Seriously though, let's not turn this into a "I'll give you X if you vote for my fav." Thanks, and may the baddest character win.


----------



## Toph (Feb 17, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> badass
> 
> inb4 Hussain rate



Don't forget how blondie begged the Raikage not to kill his bae like some bottom bitch
And fans call that fuccboi GARuto

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dano (Feb 17, 2017)

Indra said:


> But Hashirama was the one who was sitting for Madara
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat Panel . At that point i was wtf. Madara you were such a god, why did you get a sex change afterwards!!



HoroHoro said:


> no, minato is made for suffering
> :^)



I even remember members calling Minato in other forums CopyKage . Minato truly fell from sky to dirt, dust eating all the way thru. Kishi .



HoroHoro said:


> Just thinking about that makes my head boil, Madara was the best thing about the clusterfuck that is the War arc along with Hashirama. The Warring States Period flashback is one of the best and well-rounded backstories in the entire series, and his dynamics with Hashirama puts Naruto and Sasuke's contrived rivalry to shame. Madara was connected to the foundation of Konoha and is also posthumously responsible to the events that shaped Naruto and Sasuke's lives, there was _no_ reason to add Kaguya or any of those stupid Otsutsuki characters into the story. She was just a last second asspull to make the Hyuga clan play a prominent key role in The Last via Hamura. Kaguya and the Otsutsuki fucking ruined everything.



Damn NF changed the version of my comment? Or you get the older version. Newer one includes a minor taunt lol. But yes i agree with it. Madara was good, if only otsutsuki shit didn't exist.

The manga only reinforces the very simple idea, for you to be nerfed, you just need a vagina.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platypus (Feb 17, 2017)

Come to think of it, was A ever brought up in the nominations thread?


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 17, 2017)

Didn't Minato have 7 votes not too long ago? Don't tell me someone bought into Zef's repwhore scam and ditched him?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dano (Feb 17, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Come to think of it, was A ever brought up in the nominations thread?


He was as AAA or AAAA


----------



## Zef (Feb 17, 2017)

DVD said:


> Didn't Minato have 7 votes not too long ago? Don't tell me someone bought into Zef's repwhore scam and ditched him?


Based @HisokaRollin saw the light on their own accord.



HisokaRollin said:


> I'm considering changing my vote from Minato to Sasuke just to mess with the poll. Hm... What should i do.
> 
> Edit- okay i did it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

This thread

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Azula (Feb 17, 2017)

Madara was just a hodge podge of powers that others had first. Nothing new to the table.

Coasting through fights standing in a  chakra mecha.

If I wanted a mecha I would have grabbed one of the countless animes.

His "oh I am sooooo fabulous, I am sooooo bored by all of you, you all are so plebs" shtick got old real fast.

He got bisected by rock lee.

Rock
Fucking
Lee

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

Zef buying votes for Sasuke

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viole (Feb 17, 2017)

then sauce fans say how desperate Gai fans are to get people switch votes to gai

Atleast we dont have to buy them , we just enlighten them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toph (Feb 17, 2017)

-Azula- said:


> He got bisected by rock lee.
> 
> Rock
> Fucking
> Lee



I can dig that, I love Lee, and I always thought he was the MC this series needs, but dosen't deserve.

Can you imagine what this series would've been like if Lee was the MC and it wasn't written by Kishi? Lee would be like that Super Sentai character (or Tuxedo Mask) that arrives dynanically when the main characters are in trouble to save the day.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zef (Feb 17, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Come to think of it, was A ever brought up in the nominations thread?


A isn't very liked judging by his character poll so I wouldn't be surprised if people didn't see him as badass.


-Azula- said:


> Madara was just a hodge podge of powers that others had first. Nothing new to the table.
> 
> Coasting through fights standing in a  chakra mecha.
> 
> ...


It's funny because the more powerful Madara got the more he got trashed

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

Madara is the winner


----------



## Viole (Feb 17, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Madara is the winner



Too much bloodlose makes Rai be like


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 17, 2017)

Wait what?

DVD ISN'T PLATYPUS?!


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

Itachi is the winner


----------



## Zef (Feb 17, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Wait what?
> 
> DVD ISN'T PLATYPUS?!


They're two in one.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 17, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Wait what?
> 
> DVD ISN'T PLATYPUS?!


How dare you confuse me for one of the most identity confused animals out there..


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

We need a Madara stars emote


----------



## Azula (Feb 17, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> I can dig that, I love Lee, and I always thought he was the MC this series needs, but dosen't deserve.
> 
> Can you imagine what this series would've been like if Lee was the MC and it wasn't written by Kishi? Lee would be like that Super Sentai character (or Tuxedo Mask) that arrives dynanically when the main characters are in trouble to save the day.



Sakura would still be his crush though...



Zef said:


> It's funny because the more powerful Madara got the more he got trashed



It's like kishi's creativity with uchiha ended with Itachi and Kamui


----------



## Zef (Feb 17, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Itachi is the winner


I'm surprised Itachi wasn't on this poll.

Meh, he would have just leeched votes from Sasuke anyway.


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

Itachi would have won


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 17, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Itachi would have won


Dude couldn't even qaulify.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 17, 2017)

Zef said:


> I'm surprised Itachi wasn't on this poll.
> 
> Meh, he would have just leeched votes from Sasuke anyway.


itachi is as far from "badass" as he can possibly get. 

Tho, I guess he should have been there instead of lolAsspulldara.


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

Itachi had to be removed from the game so the others could stand a chance

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Platypus (Feb 17, 2017)

Wonder if cats will resort to duping like they did with the popularity polls. Or maybe they already have. 



Pocalypse said:


> Wait what?
> 
> DVD ISN'T PLATYPUS?!





No.

VS (short for VolatileSoul) → VHS → DVD → Blu-ray (soon™)

I've always been Platypus, well, except for that one time I wasn't.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zef (Feb 17, 2017)

Hussain said:


> itachi is as far from "badass" as he can possibly get.
> 
> Tho, I guess he should have been there instead of lolAsspulldara.



Itachi deserves to be on the poll more than Asspulldara tbh, and I don't even like Itachi.

He's the only character in the manga that never got embarrassed in a fight.

When Madara became Juubi Jinchuriki he constantly got embarrassed until he finally got turned into a woman.


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

Sasuke fans creating dupes


----------



## Zef (Feb 17, 2017)

I more or less recognize all the names that voted Sasuke.

Gai on the other hand......


----------



## Trojan (Feb 17, 2017)

Zef said:


> Itachi deserves to be on the poll more than Asspulldara tbh, and I don't even like Itachi.
> 
> He's the only character in the manga that never got embarrassed in a fight.
> 
> When Madara became Juubi Jinchuriki he constantly got embarrassed until he finally got turned into a woman.


Kabuto trashed him tho. 


ℜai said:


> Sasuke fans creating dupes



there are probably some dupes. It's strange that there are more than 100 votes. lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

All votes for Minato are Hussain's dupes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Dano (Feb 17, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke fans creating dupes


Nevahhh.....



Hussain said:


> It's strange that there are *more than 100 votes*. lol


Finally i knew it. Only when certain chars are in polls we can beat the 100 mark.


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

Uchiha


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 17, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> C'mon guys follow Naruto as example.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Yeah, let's all listen to Naruto:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Corvida (Feb 17, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> That's what happens when you take self-inserting too far








oMeGa1904 said:


> I even remember members calling Minato in other forums CopyKage . Minato truly fell from sky to dirt, dust eating all the way thru. Kishi .



Barbieflash was the best nic, anyway.


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

Naruto vs Sasuke

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 17, 2017)

ℜai said:


> All votes for Minato are Hussain's dupes


poor Minato, got wasted.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Zef (Feb 17, 2017)

RazzaTheReaver said:


> Yeah, let's all listen to Naruto:


Naruto actually said this?


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

So  Hussain admits it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dano (Feb 17, 2017)

RazzaTheReaver said:


> Yeah, let's all listen to Naruto:



Nothing said here was wrong. He had high standards for great ninjas. He knows he's lower.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

Madara is the winner 

Close the poll mods

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zef (Feb 17, 2017)

Mods can easily decide this. 

I remember when there was a new Gen poll this mod tipped the votes into ChoCho's favor.
Think it was Nesha...

I know you have the power to make Sasuke win @DVD @Platypus


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

Madara wins


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

They hack the number of votes I think

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toph (Feb 17, 2017)

-Azula- said:


> Sakura would still be his crush though...



Not if it's written by another author! As time went by and Lee got older, he would come to realize that his feelings for Sakura was nothing but a crush. He would then proceed to pursue the Inobowl who rocked Lee's world hard  (Lee deserves one of the hotter grills instead of the bishie albino, and he also has to make up for Gai who's gonna die a virgin).



Hussain said:


> Tho, I guess he should have been there instead of lolAsspulldara.



BLASPHEMY!!!!


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

Tired of posting


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 17, 2017)

Zef said:


> Mods can easily decide this.
> 
> I remember when there was a new Gen poll this mod tipped the votes into ChoCho's favor.
> Think it was Nesha...
> ...


If I was gonna do that, I'd make Madara win though.

Besides, that power was probably lost along with Vbulletin. Don't think it's possible on Xenforo.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Platypus (Feb 17, 2017)

ℜai said:


> They hack the number of votes I think


Not on Xenforo.

*edit.* Derp. Ninja'd.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

Can I create dupes and vote for Madara? 

I won't be banned right?

Reactions: Optimistic 5


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 17, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Can I create dupes and vote for Madara?
> 
> I won't be banned right?



I didn't see nothin, I didn't hear nothin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

Nah, too lazy


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 17, 2017)

LMAO at the poll 



Platypus said:


> I've always been Platypus, well, except for that one time I wasn't.


Forgot what it was, the convo bread protested against it


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 17, 2017)

Might some dupe kuns vote for Minato and Pain perhaps? 

They feel lonely.


----------



## Viole (Feb 17, 2017)

The thirst is real


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 17, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Might some dupe kuns vote for Minato and Pain perhaps?
> 
> They feel lonely.


If only everyone's taste was as good as mine


----------



## Platypus (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm just wondering how long he's going to keep this up. Will ban, and disqualify all his votes anyway.


----------



## Toph (Feb 17, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> The thirst is real


----------



## Dano (Feb 17, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viole (Feb 17, 2017)

Platypus said:


> I'm just wondering how long he's going to keep this up. Will ban, and disqualify all his votes anyway.


Ban him too


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 17, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HisokaRollin (Feb 17, 2017)

Zef said:


> Based @HisokaRollin saw the light on their own accord.



I just wanted a piece of fun cake. And to see what will happen if two characters will have similare score. 
But thank you.


----------



## Dano (Feb 17, 2017)

Madara now in league with Gai. All hail the dupes. Maybe we are searching the wrong way, only a real Mads hater did this, do you have any idea who might be? 

EDIT. Just surpassed. Mads confirmed the true badass.


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 17, 2017)

Gotta respect the work ethic


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 17, 2017)

Is Madara even worth it? 

Hussain would facepalm so hard that he would tear his own face apart.


----------



## Toph (Feb 17, 2017)

dem ballz of steel


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 17, 2017)

He's still going


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 17, 2017)

The end justifies the means.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Feb 17, 2017)

Oh boy


----------



## Zef (Feb 17, 2017)

What the actual fuck?

Can the dupe please give votes to Sasuke?


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 17, 2017)

Sasuke and Guy fans were having such an exciting battle till Madara came and took it all.

Oh well, maybe next time.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

It wasn't me.

I was reading manga.

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## Corvida (Feb 17, 2017)

I LOVE THIS THREAD.


----------



## Zef (Feb 17, 2017)

It's probably that KibaHina dupe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HisokaRollin (Feb 17, 2017)

Great, now im mad at myself that i didnt make dupes for Tsunade to be here and win. 
Damn.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 17, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Hussain would facepalm so hard that he would tear his own face apart.


Plot twist, it was Hussain who made the dupe so he can humiliate Madara


----------



## Dano (Feb 17, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> Plot twist, it was *Hussain *who made the dupe so he can humiliate Madara



This plot twist is better than every one from Kishi combined.


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

It's Hussain dual personality.

He hates and loves Madara.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 17, 2017)

Zef said:


> It's probably that KibaHina dupe.



Then he should wrote "notakibahinadupe1/2/3/etc"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HisokaRollin (Feb 17, 2017)

He will make Madara win to destroy him later?


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 17, 2017)

I _really_ should've kept my mouth shut. Now I'm gonna have to ban 20+ of those fuckersck



Platypus said:


> I'm just wondering how long he's going to keep this up. Will ban, and disqualify all his votes anyway.


A dupe-kun that isn't spamming porn is a dupe-kun I can get behind.


ℜai said:


> Nah, too lazy


Somebody sure as fuck wasn't.


----------



## Zef (Feb 17, 2017)

I agree with Rai.

@Hussain is TsunTsun for Madara.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Max Thunder (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm just disappointed that they skipped Notadupe27.


----------



## Toph (Feb 17, 2017)

ℜai said:


> It's Hussain dual personality.
> 
> He hates and loves Madara.



Hussain being tsundere for Madara being all like, "D-Don't get the wrong idea, I-I didn't vote for you because I like you or anything... ASSPULLDARA!!"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 17, 2017)

I've created a monster


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 17, 2017)

Zef said:


> I agree with Rai.
> 
> @Hussain is TsunTsun for Madara.



Maybe Hussain's ex had a similar hairstyle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 17, 2017)

people think I might vote for Asspulldara! 


I must say, this dupe must really have a shitty taste.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 17, 2017)

Max Thunder said:


> I'm just disappointed that there isn't a Notadupe27.



YET.


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

He is back to his usual self.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 17, 2017)

Rai gave me a disagree. So, I guess he is the dupe owner. 
Or he is one of those with shitty taste...


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

I voted for Madara so I have to disagree 

I'm not dupe-kun


----------



## Zef (Feb 17, 2017)

Yo, this is like the best thread ever.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 17, 2017)

ℜai said:


> I voted for Madara so I have to disagree
> 
> I'm not dupe-kun



you like Asspulldara AND itachi.


You're beyond saving. 



But, the dupe is worst than you tho. He actually took the effort to vote for Asspulldara from all characters. 


Or maybe he is just horny, and gave Asspulldara so much votes so he can grow up more until he turns into Kaguya? 



dupes = chakra in this case.


I think I figured out your dirty plot, dupe-san.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

Each person has a different opinion I guess


----------



## HisokaRollin (Feb 17, 2017)

So horny people vote for Madara?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 17, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Each person has a different opinion I guess


yeah, but there are the good ones, and the bad ones. 
you, sadly, belong to  the second category.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 17, 2017)

HisokaRollin said:


> So horny people vote for Madara?


Until Kaguya appears.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

Says the Minato and Pokemon fan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 17, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Until Kaguya appears.



By turning into Kaguya, Madara became more fappable in my book. 

It was his greatest feat. 

Had Kaguya actually got a personality and took off her robes then I might have even voted for Madz this time.


----------



## Dano (Feb 17, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> Hussain being tsundere for Madara being all like, "D-Don't get the wrong idea, I-I didn't vote for you because I like you or anything... ASSPULLDARA!!"



This actually reminded me of a Karin panel. Now if only one could edit.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 17, 2017)

@Jeαnne Mads or Sauce, I don't care which, but you ain't dead so support our boys.


----------



## Dano (Feb 17, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Had Kaguya actually got a personality and took off her robes then I might have even voted for Madz this time.



From badass to goodass?



DVD said:


> @Jeαnne Mads or Sauce, I don't care which, but you ain't dead so support our boys.



They moved on, no longer visit this section.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 17, 2017)

DVD said:


> @Jeαnne Mads or Sauce, I don't care which, but you ain't dead so support our boys.



She might be experiencing manga abstinence.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 17, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> From badass to goodass?



Or goodboobs.

Kaguya's chest size was never revealed though. 

Screw the databook.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 17, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> From badass to goodass?
> 
> 
> 
> They moved on, no longer visit this section.





Arles Celes said:


> She might be experiencing manga abstinence.


She posted in KL just yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 17, 2017)

DVD said:


> She posted in KL just yesterday.




Could it be that Pikachu forever replaced Sauce in her heart. 

And Pikachu is not on the poll.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Feb 17, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> By turning into Kaguya, Madara became more fappable in my book.
> 
> It was his greatest feat.
> 
> Had Kaguya actually got a personality and took off her robes then I might have even voted for Madz this time.



Kaguya sexy no jutsu vs Naruto reverse harem as final fight

Who would win?


----------



## r3mus (Feb 17, 2017)

Just like the fight between Gai and Madara...all went good till the fu*k you at the end. But this time, there won't be Jesus to save the day...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 17, 2017)

DVD said:


> @Jeαnne Mads or Sauce, I don't care which, but you ain't dead so support our boys.



> Trying to force more Youccheeeeehaaaarghhhh votes in instead of allowing people to vote using their own opinions and from their own heart.

I think it's time you downgrade yourself to Cassette, VHS is too good for you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 17, 2017)

HisokaRollin said:


> Kaguya sexy no jutsu vs Naruto reverse harem as final fight
> 
> Who would win?



Depends whether Kaguya knows Mass Kage Bunshin herself...and is not afraid of doing it while naked.


----------



## Indra (Feb 17, 2017)

Wow even in polls Madara uses ass pull to win 

I think I finally understand why Hussain hates Madara so much

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 17, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> > Trying to force more Youccheeeeehaaaarghhhh votes in instead of allowing people to vote using their own opinions and from their own heart.


>Implying I'm forcing anything and she wouldn't vote for them anyway.
It's no different than Horohoro summoning the Brandon Lee and Ladytenten for Gai.



> I think it's time you downgrade yourself to Cassette, VHS is too good for you


But yeah this is most definitely true though.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 17, 2017)

Indra said:


> Wow even in polls Madara uses ass pull to win
> 
> I think I finally understand why Hussain hates Madara so much



Why didn't I notice that! 


I guess I am getting used to his asspulls....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Azula (Feb 17, 2017)

How does one get hold of so many different email ids to create dupes. 

Most ask for phone numbers and there is a limit for one.


----------



## Indra (Feb 17, 2017)

-Azula- said:


> How does one get hold of so many different email ids to create dupes.
> 
> Most ask for phone numbers and there is a limit for one.


It's Asspolldara.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 17, 2017)

When's the last time a Naruto poll had this many votes?


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 17, 2017)

RazzaTheReaver said:


> When's the last time a Naruto poll had this many votes?



Back when NF still loved this manga? 




DVD said:


> But yeah this is most definitely true though.



Nah, you deserve to go Blu-ray man.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Linkmyboy72 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sasuke was a failure in the making, Kishimoto failed to make Sasuke a memorable cornerstone in shonen history along with Sakura. And if it wasn't for those damn editors, Kishimoto would have given Sasuke absolute control/dominance/integrity over every obstacle he came across instead of spending the rest of the manga being a whiny, emo, indecesive, ignorant jobber that got to much edgy fake drama to supplant any of his other cooler traits like his genius, his loyalty, his pride when used for honorable reasons. I don't hate Sasuke btw, was was one of my favs but it's obvious Sasuke got screwed up and screwed over by Naruto fanboys aka Kishi's editor and maybe Kishimoto's Naruto family fetish and turned into a scrappy made to be hated for the main characters propoganda of bonds.

But on the other hand, Adult Sasuke redeems 40% of his missing coolness, and he married Sakura. Sakura was unforunate but at least she achieved more than any female character outside of Tsunade, she was pretty much the ace female when she didn't get the worf bat to shipping wars. And Sasuke hit that, and technically married to superior woman between herself and Karin, hell Sakura still remains cooler than Hinata and if fannon is right, she's the strongest kunoichi on earth and the worlds greatest doctor. Sasuke married a ace ninja medical genius

Madara is the awnser, he was everything I wanted Sasuke to be, only not evil and obsessed with battle.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Dano (Feb 17, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Back when NF still loved this manga?



Lol.

Better question is how many dupes in a poll. And if it beat a record.


Need Sarah in this. Doubt she'll return alredy dropped after Gaiden. Rip @Revolution.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 17, 2017)

Eh, looks like no more votes are coming after dupe kun took over the party.

Everyone seems to have lost interest.


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

There wasn't going to be more votes anyway


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 17, 2017)

ℜai said:


> There wasn't going to be more votes anyway



So you believe those are all Sasuke and Guy fans on the entire NF?


----------



## Platypus (Feb 17, 2017)

@Hasan @Klue @Abanikochan @Blazing @CobaltX @Weiss @DVD @blackguyinpinksuit @GARcher @SupremeKage @HunterxH @Itachi san88 @Pompey magnus @La presagio @Linkmyboy72 @HunK @Kusuo P 
I had to remove Madara from the poll because _someone_ made a ton of dupes and cheated. I'll re-add Madara, so please vote again. 

@ℜai All your votes will be disqualified from now on.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

Madara votes


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 17, 2017)

Wow, Mads got fucked over hard


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 17, 2017)

Guess you shouldn't have duped.


----------



## Rai (Feb 17, 2017)

Doesn't matter.

Madara is the most badass and it's supported by the manga.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Feb 17, 2017)

Great. Now madara gotta start all over.

Should've just let him get the bronze medal and be done with it.


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 17, 2017)

Pain and Minato are more badass than Madara according to the poll


----------



## r3mus (Feb 17, 2017)

Platypus said:


> I had to remove Madara from the poll because _someone_ made a ton of dupes and cheated. I'll re-add Madara, so please vote again.
> 
> @ℜai All your votes will be disqualified from now on.


 So you stepped in to take the role of NaruJesus to save Gai?...interesting...


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 17, 2017)

DVD said:


> Guess you shouldn't have duped.



There were THAT many more dupes other than notdupe-kun? 

At least you stayed loyal.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 17, 2017)

Lmao


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 17, 2017)

Let's not forget that Madara soloed everyone on that list bar pain.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 17, 2017)

Madara is climbing his way to the top without asspulls this time.


----------



## kire (Feb 17, 2017)

Gai is seriously on there..

Whatever.

Sasuke ftmfw.
He had so many badass moments throughout the _entire_ manga, from genin through the end.  The world needs Sasuke, and needs to do without Madara.  Sasuke wins

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Toph (Feb 17, 2017)

kire said:


> The world needs Sasuke, and needs to do without Madara.



Reported


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 17, 2017)

It's so close


----------



## kire (Feb 17, 2017)

Thorin said:


> Sasuke wins


Long time no see 




HoroHoro said:


> Reported


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 17, 2017)

WTF happened here 

On the cusp of victory 

@Lovely @Ayumi11 @Rinoa

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Indra (Feb 17, 2017)

Welp Sasuke won.

GG guys


----------



## HunterxH (Feb 17, 2017)

Platypus said:


> @Hasan @Klue @Abanikochan @Blazing @CobaltX @Weiss @DVD @blackguyinpinksuit @GARcher @SupremeKage @HunterxH @Itachi san88 @Pompey magnus @La presagio @Linkmyboy72 @HunK @Kusuo P
> I had to remove Madara from the poll because _someone_ made a ton of dupes and cheated. I'll re-add Madara, so please vote again.
> 
> @ℜai All your votes will be disqualified from now on.



I thought public shaming was against the rules????


----------



## Toph (Feb 17, 2017)

Indra said:


> Welp Sasuke won.
> 
> GG guys



Not while I'm around, if Madara can't win, Sauce ain't gonna win

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Indra (Feb 17, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> Not while I'm around, if Madara can't win, Sauce ain't gonna win


The hero this poll needs, but doesn't deserve!


----------



## Toph (Feb 17, 2017)

@Seto Kaiba
@Raniero @LazyWaka

GET YO ASS HERE AND VOTE
WE SHALL NOT LET THE SAUCE FANS HAVE THIS MOMENT!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zef (Feb 17, 2017)

Horo bringing people that don't even care about the series no more.


----------



## Dano (Feb 17, 2017)

No one even cares about polls anymore lol. Wow, so the dupe was a Mads hater all along, it was a good plan tho.


----------



## Toph (Feb 17, 2017)

The end justifies the means
All what it takes to win
:^)


oMeGa1904 said:


> Wow, so the dupe was a Mads hater all along, it was a good plan tho.



Why do I have this feeling Hussain was involved in this? lololol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dano (Feb 17, 2017)

A tie again.

edit. Damn now 1 vote. 

Someone dupe for Gai. It has been proved effective.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Indra (Feb 18, 2017)

Gai coming back. Horo is the true God.


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

Damn you @HoroHoro 

Need the original



Perfect.


----------



## Jad (Feb 18, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> @Seto Kaiba
> @Raniero @LazyWaka
> 
> GET YO ASS HERE AND VOTE
> WE SHALL NOT LET THE SAUCE FANS HAVE THIS MOMENT!!!












​You forgot to include me. The most fastest, most cleanest, most handsome, most suave, most craziest Gai fan. So let me break it down to those who don't know about Gai.

*MIGHT GAI*​
​
1. Zetsu said he was powerful []
2. Itachi had to warn Akatsuki about him twice [x][]
3. Made Itachi flee in  fear of his fighting prowess - _"Even Itachi Uchiha retreats in front of Gais combat skill"  []_
4. Laid hands on Obito when he was younger before it was cool - first Uchiha slaughter.
5. Trained Lee in the art of ass kicking by bringing him into the Uchiha wrecking incorporated crew.
6. Made Madara his biatch twice, second round time had Madara wishing he were in a different story
7. Had the Hachibi talking about how big his balls of steel were [x][]
8. Left Bee rapping about him []
9. Had Naruto wet between his legs on how awesome his skills were [x]
10. Tripped the great and menacing Gedomazo with a joke technique []
11. Went hands on a Six Tail Bijuu
12. Crippled Kisame three times
13. Left Gaara emotionally wrecked by looking in awe at Gai's skills [x]. This was when he out did Minato, Gaara and Kakashi's combined performance against Juubidara.
14. Impressed Obito even though his the same kid Gai crushed []
15. Smacked Jiraiya around before the whole 'Itachi vs. Jiraiya' thing was cool []
16. BENT SPACE AND  TIME with pure speed
17. CREATED A MOTHER FUCKING TIGER FROM A PUNCH
18. CREATED A MOTHER FLIPPING DRAGON FROM HIS SWEAT
19. Even Madara had to acknowledged him with Gai giving no returned compliments [x]
20. Even Kisame continued to trip over how awesome Gai is, and how rare his techniques were [x]
21. Gai is the ONLY character *that can be said for certain*, hit the pinnacle and is the best in the world in one of the three fighting disciplines; being Taijutsu [Taijutsu, Genjutsu, Ninutsu]. Excluding Adult Lee who learned from and copied all his moves.

Get wrecked, Gai is so bad ass even the characters in the manga can't stop gawking and awing at him.


​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## fuff (Feb 18, 2017)

i would vote for all of them expect gai! but ill stick with sasuke right now. why isnt itachi on the list?


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

fuff said:


> i would vote for all of them expect gai! but ill stick with sasuke right now. why isnt itachi on the list?


There was a . Not many considered him as such at least here. Which is a plus and makes me continue in this site.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 18, 2017)

Platypus said:


> @Hasan @Klue @Abanikochan @Blazing @CobaltX @Weiss @DVD @blackguyinpinksuit @GARcher @SupremeKage @HunterxH @Itachi san88 @Pompey magnus @La presagio @Linkmyboy72 @HunK @Kusuo P
> I had to remove Madara from the poll because _someone_ made a ton of dupes and cheated. I'll re-add Madara, so please vote again.
> 
> @ℜai All your votes will be disqualified from now on.



Don't put him again. He is disqualified.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh no females



Add himawari, Truly the badassest naruto char
One shotted Adult naruto AND kyubbi with a finger


----------



## kurapica korot (Feb 18, 2017)

it's too obvious. Sasuke Uchiha has it all. He can make simple kunai and shiruken attacks look awesome and badass. He rocked the ugly purple rope and made it look badass. Damn it even   loosing looks badass with him. When he got the CS2 I was dreading the monstrous transformation but it was badass too. 
He is made with badassness all around.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Feb 18, 2017)

sasuke even with one armed he still look badass and kicking ass.

however gai on a wheel chair not much >.>  even if he can walk using his hands more like he's doing acrobatic show. i like gai sensei though.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 18, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> @Seto Kaiba
> @Raniero @LazyWaka
> 
> GET YO ASS HERE AND VOTE
> WE SHALL NOT LET THE SAUCE FANS HAVE THIS MOMENT!!!



Sauske haters getting so desperate that they have to bring people who aren't even fans of these characters. Well, I guess that wraps it up. Sasuke has won 



Viole1369 said:


> Oh no females
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah. Sasuke knocked Naruto out without even touching him





kurapica korot said:


> it's too obvious. Sasuke Uchiha has it all. He can make simple kunai and shiruken attacks look awesome and badass. He rocked the ugly purple rope and made it look badass. Damn it even   loosing looks badass with him. When he got the CS2 I was dreading the monstrous transformation but it was badass too.
> He is made with badassness all around.



This post

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 18, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Don't put him again. He is disqualified.



Rai or Madara?


----------



## Rai (Feb 18, 2017)

Madara is once again ahead of Minato and Pain


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 18, 2017)

Pain is losing. 

His pain will be greater still.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 18, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> @Seto Kaiba
> @Raniero @LazyWaka
> 
> GET YO ASS HERE AND VOTE
> WE SHALL NOT LET THE SAUCE FANS HAVE THIS MOMENT!!!


Ay @Pocalypse how come I don't here you calling him out?

@Csdabest bruv even up the playing field.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 18, 2017)

This is why the manga turned to shit 

y'all have shit taste

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EJ (Feb 18, 2017)

^^
_*"~~ Kiba Solos Everything~~ ~~and Trump will keep winning ~~"*_

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 18, 2017)

Pain


----------



## Viole (Feb 18, 2017)

Dont fret for Pain will make him stronker


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 18, 2017)

KingForever7 said:


> This is why the manga turned to shit
> 
> y'all have shit taste



I take that Sasuke and Guy are not in your Top 5?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 18, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> I take that Sasuke and Guy are not in your Top 5?



neither are the other 3.

How are these the options when there's fucking Kiba and Tobirama ? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



sasuke actually used to be a top 5 character during a short period in part 1......but, that's history.


----------



## Viole (Feb 18, 2017)

>Kiba


Kiba who?


----------



## Toph (Feb 18, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> Damn you @HoroHoro
> 
> Need the original
> 
> ...


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 18, 2017)

DVD said:


> Ay @Pocalypse how come I don't here you calling him out?
> 
> @Csdabest bruv even up the playing field.


These Contest are beneathe me now. I have ascended to better things in life.........


But of course Sasuke is the most badass. He was the Vegeta that Vegeta never was. The Anakin that came back from the darkside like G. The females of the series was like this dude gotta go but wanted to fuck him at the same time. Had girls getting no D, no DM's, no Text or calls, kisses, hugs, waves, goodbyes yet women would go through domestic abuse just to be his ride or die.

Sasuke had some of the best techniques in the series, moved the plot and literally WAS the plot for a series he was only suppose to be a side character in and gave all side characters hopes of being stronger or atleast on par with the main hero EOS and beyos.

Sasuke wasnt just all flash with hax jutsu and nukes. This dude had legit tactics, and strung together sequences of attacks to get certain results and achieved it with style and willing of self sacrifice. Sasuke consistently gave us great moments throught out the series.Guy is a good try hard character. But lets be honest. His clothes Wack!. His foot stance. Wack! The way that ninja smiles. Wack! His shoes. Wack! His hair. Wack! Sasuke tho. He is tight as fuck.

Everyone hyping Night-guy. At the end of the day it was still a flying side kick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 18, 2017)

Csdabest said:


> Had girls getting no D, no DM's, no Text or calls, kisses, hugs, waves, goodbyes yet women would go through domestic abuse just to be his ride or die.



Brooooo!!


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 18, 2017)

Well, I, at the very least voted for Gai to keep him ahead of Sasuke

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## HisokaRollin (Feb 18, 2017)

So Gai will win? Well, its cool for me. 
Although it should be Minato. And i voted for Sasuke. I dont know what the fuck im doing here honestly.


----------



## Zef (Feb 18, 2017)

Csdabest said:


> *Everyone hyping Night-guy. At the end of the day it was still a flying side kick.*


All that needs to be said tbh.


@Evil

It's time you return.


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

1 vote.

@Jeanne @Punished Pathos, @Revolution (Sarah!! hope you connect just today after months), @Rinoa


----------



## HisokaRollin (Feb 18, 2017)

Call that SasuHina supporter to vote for Sasuke.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 18, 2017)

KingForever7 said:


> Well, I, at the very least voted for Gai to keep him ahead of Sasuke



I think Guy kicked a dog in some filler.


----------



## Viole (Feb 18, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> I think Guy kicked a dog in some filler.


Yea he kicked on in canon too

He was a uchiha too and a jinchuriki as well


----------



## Toph (Feb 18, 2017)

THIS HAND OF MINE GLOWS WITH AN AWESOME POWERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
IT'S BURNING GRIP TELLS ME TO DEFEAT YOU!!!

I SPECIAL SUMMON
@Hamaru 
@Sir Jogga 
@ThatGreekLady 
@Vongola King

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Feb 18, 2017)

i wish @pjsasuke's here too


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

@BestSasuHinaSupporter and @BestSasuHinaSupporter5 They are totally different person. Idc what anybody here says, your theories will be true. SasuHina will be canon, now vote for Sasuke.


----------



## Zef (Feb 18, 2017)

Fuck it. Let me bring out my following list.

@Arinna @Arisu @Bakawaii @ch1p @Jpororo @nightmistress @Punished Pathos @Takahisa @T.Mari_Uchiha @Zyrax Pasha

Please vote guys.


@BestSasuHinaSupporter

Yo 


@Platypus

I could be blind, but I don't believe I see your name for any of the characters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rai (Feb 18, 2017)

Platty voted for Madara, but removed it 

Maybe he is saving his vote for last


----------



## Zef (Feb 18, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Platty voted for Madara, but removed it
> 
> Maybe he is saving his vote for last


That can't be true. 

Say it ain't so Platty.


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

Zef said:


> @BestSasuHinaSupporter
> 
> Yo



. There are 2 of them. Totally not related.

@DVD is it time for your prodigal return?


----------



## Rai (Feb 18, 2017)

Zef said:


> That can't be true.
> 
> Say it ain't so Platty.


----------



## Zef (Feb 18, 2017)

The betrayal.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 18, 2017)

Csdabest said:


> These Contest are beneathe me now. I have ascended to better things in life.........


Moved on to greener pastures eh? I see you bout that DBsuper life now.



> But of course Sasuke is the most badass. He was the Vegeta that Vegeta never was. The Anakin that came back from the darkside like G. The females of the series was like this dude gotta go but wanted to fuck him at the same time. Had girls getting no D, no DM's, no Text or calls, kisses, hugs, waves, goodbyes yet women would go through domestic abuse just to be his ride or die.
> 
> Sasuke had some of the best techniques in the series, moved the plot and literally WAS the plot for a series he was only suppose to be a side character in and gave all side characters hopes of being stronger or atleast on par with the main hero EOS and beyos.
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Simply poetic.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## HisokaRollin (Feb 18, 2017)

Dat tension.  Who will win?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 18, 2017)

DVD said:


> Moved on to greener pastures eh? I see you bout that DBsuper life now.
> 
> 
> Beautiful. Simply poetic.


please remove Asspulldara from the poll. He asspulled/cheated, and should be disqualified. U_U

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rai (Feb 18, 2017)

Madara didn't cheat 

Dupe-kun did


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

Hussain said:


> please remove Asspulldara from the poll. He asspulled/cheated, and should be disqualified. U_U


**Asspolldara*.

Damn Maddy voters are acting like wildcards. I can recall some already went to Gai in earlier phase of this poll (when the Sauce was catching up). Need to balance. They are the deciding voters.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 18, 2017)

Hussain said:


> please remove Asspulldara from the poll. He asspulled/cheated, and should be disqualified. U_U


If all those dupes voting for him represents his asspulls, does deleting his votes represent Kaguya turning him into a tranny?



oMeGa1904 said:


> @DVD is it time for your prodigal return?


Maybe. Maybe not.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rai (Feb 18, 2017)

I predict that dupe-kun may return


----------



## Toph (Feb 18, 2017)

@Balalaika 
@Junta1987 
@Inuhanyou 
@sarahadouri 
@Sword Sage 

Let us end this battle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 18, 2017)

Everything has been leading up to this moment @DVD



Csdabest said:


> These Contest are beneathe me now. I have ascended to better things in life.........
> 
> 
> But of course Sasuke is the most badass. He was the Vegeta that Vegeta never was. The Anakin that came back from the darkside like G. The females of the series was like this dude gotta go but wanted to fuck him at the same time. Had girls getting no D, no DM's, no Text or calls, kisses, hugs, waves, goodbyes yet women would go through domestic abuse just to be his ride or die.
> ...



Perfection. Sasuke is the anti-hero done right, what other shounen rivals wish they could be in terms of relative power, relevance, development and style.....hell he's what other shounen heroes wish they could be as well 





dinosaur ninja said:


> i wish @pjsasuke's here too



How could I forget @pjsasuke

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

ℜai said:


> I predict that dupe-kun may return



For Gai  .


----------



## Rai (Feb 18, 2017)

For Sasuke


----------



## Viole (Feb 18, 2017)

DO IT DUPE KUN
VOTE FOR SAUCE


----------



## Rai (Feb 18, 2017)

According to dupe-kun  he is retired 

Too bad 

Oh well


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 18, 2017)

Gai voted as the most badass?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viole (Feb 18, 2017)

YOU SHALL NOT WIN


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

It's been 1 vote for Gai and immediatly 1 vote on Sasuke.  You guys are doing it intentionally. Maddy voters are the deciding voters.


----------



## Viole (Feb 18, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> It's been 1 vote for Gai and immediatly 1 vote on Sasuke.  You guys are doing it intentionally. Maddy voters are the deciding voters.


Open thy eyes for its 46- 44


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 18, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> It's been 1 vote for Gai and immediatly 1 vote on Sasuke.  You guys are doing it intentionally. Maddy voters are the deciding voters.



At least Sasuke voters can claim themselves to be Sasuke fans. A lot of the votes Gai has received is from desperation. Desperation that Sasuke might win

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 18, 2017)

Perfect strategy: Leave it at a draw or losing by 1 point...then 2 minutes before the poll needs to be closed add 5-10 votes.


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> At least Sasuke voters can claim themselves to be Sasuke fans. A lot of the votes Gai has received is from desperation. Desperation that Sasuke might win



The anti Sauce brigade too strong.

C'mon Maddy voters go for the haircut.


----------



## Zef (Feb 18, 2017)

> People with 0 post history voting for Gai.


I see about 3.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toph (Feb 18, 2017)

VICTORY IS NEAR!!!
LET US ASSEMBLE OURSELVES, MY FELLOW GAI BROS!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 18, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Yea he kicked on in canon too
> 
> He was a uchiha too and a jinchuriki as well



Since when was Itachi a Jin? 

Besides, Itachi used his Art of Run and Guy was helpless against that.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 18, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> VICTORY IS NEAR!!!
> LET US ASSEMBLE OURSELVES, MY FELLOW GAI BROS!!!


how'd you know i'd vote for gai tho? i might've been a madara ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for all you know


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 18, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> The anti Sauce brigade too strong.
> 
> C'mon Maddy voters go for the haircut.







Zef said:


> > People with 0 post history voting for Gai.
> 
> 
> I see about 3.



@Platypus @DVD


----------



## Zef (Feb 18, 2017)

> Horo got to play JoJo music to make Gai seem manly.


Sasuke has his own badass OST and doesn't have to leech from other anime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Runner (Feb 18, 2017)

The fuck am I here for?


HoroHoro said:


> THIS HAND OF MINE GLOWS WITH AN AWESOME POWERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> IT'S BURNING GRIP TELLS ME TO DEFEAT YOU!!!
> 
> I SPECIAL SUMMON
> ...


You owe me dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 18, 2017)

Zef said:


> > People with 0 post history voting for Gai.
> 
> 
> I see about 3.


could be long time lurkers who decided to register for the special occasion

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## The Runner (Feb 18, 2017)

>Not having Zabuza here

>Not having Lee here

Bitch-made thread


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 18, 2017)

yeah why the fuck did zabuza not make this list?


----------



## Viole (Feb 18, 2017)

Because people like emo uchiha ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Toph (Feb 18, 2017)

Vongola King said:


> how'd you know i'd vote for gai tho? i might've been a madara ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Cos Madara is on the losing streak
And if iirc i saw you posting in one thread talking bout the other characters being disappointing or lame, sauce especially


----------



## Zef (Feb 18, 2017)

Zabuza cried over Haku, and was rubbing his face and shit. He don't belong here.


----------



## The Runner (Feb 18, 2017)

Vongola King said:


> yeah why the fuck did zabuza not make this list?


Bitches _love _Part 2

No respect for the OG 


Viole1369 said:


> Because people like emo uchiha ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


^^^^^^

DARKNESS!!!

NO PARENTS!!!


----------



## Viole (Feb 18, 2017)

Sir Jogga said:


> Bitches _love _Part 2
> 
> No respect for the OG
> 
> ...


Sad people really


----------



## The Runner (Feb 18, 2017)

Zef said:


> Zabuza cried over Haku, and was rubbing his face and shit. He don't belong here.


If we disqualified people that cried or just acted bitchmade

Sasuke and Madara wouldn't even be at the top 50

Save yo double standards

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Zef (Feb 18, 2017)

@RazzaTheReaver  Can you extend the poll another day or something?

@HoroHoro contacting everyone and their mother. I need more time to gather reinforcements.


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 18, 2017)

Yeah because getting done by genin Team 7, being bossed by fodder businessmen and crying at the end when the boy you treated like shit dies just because some blond kid triggers you is badass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 18, 2017)

Sir Jogga said:


> If we disqualified people that cried or just acted bitchmade
> 
> Sasuke and Madara wouldn't even be at the top 50
> 
> Save yo double standards



Kiba shed not even a single tear.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 18, 2017)

Zef said:


> Zabuza cried over Haku, and was rubbing his face and shit. He don't belong here.


----------



## Rai (Feb 18, 2017)

This is getting good


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 18, 2017)

Walked right into that one, Zef.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

. Not even with all the bashing can stop the Sauce for being top 2. I even recognize some Sauce voters as being primarily other character's fans. But they chose the almighty Sauce. That might hurt some strings willing to vote for the competition.

Chillax and go for some Sauce.





EDIT. Better quality.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Runner (Feb 18, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> Yeah because getting done by genin Team 7


He got done by Kakashi

Another Badass that was strangely denied in this poll

Save yo' dishonest ass from replying and let your voting speak for him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 18, 2017)

Vongola King said:


> yeah why the fuck did zabuza not make this list?


Cause no one bothered to nominate him.



Viole1369 said:


> Because people like emo uchiha ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


Also this.


----------



## Toph (Feb 18, 2017)

DVD said:


> Cause no one bothered to nominate him.



I did....


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 18, 2017)

No one was denied from the poll. They didn't even qualify from the previous thread 
 Save your excuses for the end.


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

DVD said:


> Cause no one bothered to nominate him.



He was nominated. Just didn't have enough votes.


----------



## The Runner (Feb 18, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> No one was denied from the poll. They didn't even qualify from the previous thread
> Save your excuses for the end.


Cant even bother to reply directly

For I speak the truth


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 18, 2017)

DVD said:


> Cause no one bothered to nominate him.
> 
> 
> Also this.


this section is the embodiment of disappointment

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 18, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> I did....


Oh, forgot it was the top 5 most nominated. So not enough people gave a fuck.


----------



## The Runner (Feb 18, 2017)

Vongola King said:


> this section is the embodiment of disappointment





DVD said:


> Oh, forgot it was the top 5 most nominated. So not enough people gave a fuck.


Rule of Mob destroys discussion

Quality <<<< Quantity in this section


----------



## The Runner (Feb 18, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Kiba shed not even a single tear.


Exactly 

Thus my point shall stand


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 18, 2017)

Sir Jogga said:


> Cant even bother to reply directly
> 
> For I speak the truth



My laziness does not excuse you


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 18, 2017)

I was kinda lazy too so I did not get to see which folks were chosen...

How fared Naruto?


----------



## Viole (Feb 18, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The Runner (Feb 18, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> My laziness does not excuse you


Sure


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 18, 2017)

filler 

i got a soft spot for lovable losers like kiba

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 18, 2017)

Vongola King said:


> this section is the embodiment of disappointment


Should've nominated him if you wanted him so bad.



Sir Jogga said:


> Rule of Mob destroys discussion
> 
> Quality <<<< Quantity in this section


Does anyone come to a Naruto related section expecting quality?



Arles Celes said:


> I was kinda lazy too so I did not get to see which folks were chosen...
> 
> How fared Naruto?


----------



## Viole (Feb 18, 2017)

wouldn't know , animewas shit so dropped it anyway


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 18, 2017)

Interesting...Sasuke scored first and Guy last? 

Pain was 2nd?

Did Sasuke awaken the "YOUTH" in Guy fans?


----------



## The Runner (Feb 18, 2017)

DVD said:


> Does anyone come to a Naruto related section expecting quality?


Inside every jaded cynic, is a disappointed optimist


----------



## The Runner (Feb 18, 2017)

Vongola King said:


> filler
> 
> i got a soft spot for lovable losers like kiba


I got one for his momma


----------



## The Runner (Feb 18, 2017)

And now to transition to Jiraiya


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 18, 2017)

> Filler (but one of the few good ones)

I'm a Gai supporter for this thread only.

#WeWillResist


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 18, 2017)

Zef said:


> @RazzaTheReaver  Can you extend the poll another day or something?


Sure. I mean, if everyone else is fine with it.


----------



## Viole (Feb 18, 2017)

RazzaTheReaver said:


> Sure. I mean, if everyone else is fine with it.


No

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 18, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> No


I guess that's that

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Toph (Feb 18, 2017)

RazzaTheReaver said:


> Sure. I mean, if everyone else is fine with it.



no


----------



## The Runner (Feb 18, 2017)

@HoroHoro  nice nomination list

Not sure why you included Hashirama tho

Personally I'm not a fan, but do you have a good reason to include him 


Vongola King said:


> filler
> 
> i got a soft spot for lovable losers like kiba


Wish his character was developed more

Can say that about half the cast tbh


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 18, 2017)

Vongola King said:


> i'm not exactly a regular here fam


Then blame Horohoro for only waiting till now to call his peeps.



> "we cry blood"


Which reminds me. @BlinkST time for you to vote for the only Sharingan on the list fam.


----------



## Zef (Feb 18, 2017)

Let's be honest. If this poll was conducted 3 years ago Sasuke would win by a landslide.

Most Sasuke fans left the base when the Manga ended. That's the only thing saving you ninjas.


----------



## Viole (Feb 18, 2017)

Good riddance

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toph (Feb 18, 2017)

Sir Jogga said:


> @HoroHoro  nice nomination list
> 
> Not sure why you included Hashirama tho
> 
> ...



Thx, I chose Hashi because like Jiraiya, he's a total bro, sociable, gentle, and selfless, despite the fact that he could easily crush just about anybody else like some cockroach if he wanted to. He had a range of emotions from depression to infectious cheer and is usually a very laidback guy, but he can also buckle down and be a savage when the situation calls for it, family or friends, like pic related. 



Hashi is like that one alpha male who owns every room he walks into without resorting to being an edgelord.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 18, 2017)

tbh tbf the real saving grace here is that itachi didn't make the list

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

Zef said:


> Most Sasuke fans left the base when the Manga ended.



Well half of them couldn't be at peace at how it ended. And definitely wasn't pairing related like other fan bases. My girl SarahMint. There are some Sauce fans in NF cafe but I suppose they don't even post in KL anymore.


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 18, 2017)

@Packard @sakuraboobs @mezzomarinaio @Tomochii-Chan 

@pat pat

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> @pat pat



Already voted for Gai.

Plats is on Sasuke's side. Mods blessings. Just waiting for @DVD.


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 18, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> Already voted for Gai.
> 
> Plats is on Sasuke's side. Mods blessings. Just waiting for @DVD.



This kid, repping a Sasuke avatar and sig and then votes for Gai


----------



## The Runner (Feb 18, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> Thx, I chose Hashi because like Jiraiya, he's a total bro, sociable, gentle, and selfless, despite the fact that he could easily crush just about anybody else like some cockroach if he wanted to. He had a range of emotions from depression to infectious cheer and is usually a very laidback guy, but he can also buckle down and be a savage when the situation calls for it, family or friends, like pic related.
> 
> 
> 
> Hashi is like that one alpha male who owns every room he walks into without resorting to being an edgelord.


Honestly, I never endeared myself to the character because of the clear position he's in.

He's essentially a reflection on Naruto's character, same with Obito (before the bullshit in Part 2).

And I'm far too dissatisfied and disappointed with Naruto as a character to ever be involved in their stories, however unfair it may be.

But I understand your argument. Hashirama is, at least to me, much more sleek and concise when it comes to his character, although I'd chalk it up to the fact that he had much too little screen time to be properly ruined.

Although I could say that about basically every character we consider badass. lol


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> This mofo, repping a *Sasuke avatar* and sig and then votes for Gai


Cough*@DVD cough*. They are just planted defectors.


----------



## Toph (Feb 18, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> This kid, repping a Sasuke avatar and sig and then votes for Gai

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

@pat pat just proves Sasuke fans can even vote for Gai. Not insecure like calling anti Sauce brigade .

What you have to say about this panel @HoroHoro



How amazing is Hashi after he spew those words... . Have the same problem with him as i have with Sauce. Kishi.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 18, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> @Packard @sakuraboobs @mezzomarinaio @Tomochii-Chan
> 
> @pat pat


 one more vote and we win 



Zensuki said:


> This kid, repping a Sasuke avatar and sig and then votes for Gai


 changed my vote. Sasuke was 45 and Gai 47 and also I was hesitating between 8 gates Gai and one arm sauce fighting kin


----------



## The Runner (Feb 18, 2017)

I don't see any coherent sentences on those speech bubbles

Just see sucking and slurping sound effects


----------



## pat pat (Feb 18, 2017)

Gai is cooler,funnier and more entertaining but not more badass. I might have confused badass with dynamic: catthinks
I mean a one armed dude with rinnegan and sharingan running around with a sword and kicking ass

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Toph (Feb 18, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> What you have to say about this panel [USER=237618]@HoroHoro
> 
> 
> 
> How amazing is Hashi after he spew those words... . Have the same problem with him as i have with Sauce. Kishi.[/USER]



I'd lie if I didn't say I laughed my ass off at that panel before I started raging a second later. Kishimoto tries too hard to portray Itachi as some sort of tragic, byronic hero who sacrificed his own happiness and life at the expense of the greater good, and is the epitome selflessness for cleaning Konoha's shit up to the point where he used other characters to put him on a pedestal.

As for Sasuke, he shouldn't have loved Itachi after he heard the truth behind the massacre, just the idea that Sasuke held Itachi on high regards is beyond asinine. He should've seen Itachi for being the arrogant genocidal extremist he was, like, this dude didn't care about his own little brother's happiness, and he honestly thought the Uchiha deserved to die because they had "stupid ideas." Personally, if I wrote this manga, I would make Sasuke tell Itachi, "Fuck you, I am NOT your brother. Not in this world, or whatever awaits for us in the afterlife. I'm only setting you free so I can spare you the trouble from watching as I burn your precious village to pieces."



pat pat said:


> one more vote and we win
> 
> changed my vote. Sasuke was 45 and Gai 47 and also I was hesitating between 8 gates Gai and one arm sauce fighting kin



TRAITORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 18, 2017)

WTF

Why is emo in the lead ? 

Fix this.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 18, 2017)

Its as if every NFer is either a Sasuke or a Guy fan.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 18, 2017)

KingForever7 said:


> WTF
> 
> Why is emo in the lead ?
> 
> Fix this.


Well even the people who hate sasuke ( Le chef otaku , the most popular French  manga reviewers) recognized that Adult sasuke was not only one of the best version of sauce but also one of the most likable character currently.
Sauce might have , at some moments been emo but we need to analyze his character as a Whole. And as a whole no, he is not an emo.


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 18, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Its as if every NFer is either a Sasuke or a Guy fan.


What if every NFer is the same person who's just bickering with himself endlessly?


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> I'd lie if I didn't say I laughed my ass off at that panel before I started raging a second later. Kishimoto tries too hard to portray Itachi as some sort of tragic, byronic hero who sacrificed his own happiness and life at the expense of the greater good, and is the epitome selflessness for cleaning Konoha's shit up to the point where he used other characters to put him on a pedestal.



That's exactly why i like Sasuke. I normally attribute that shit about Itachi to normal Kishi's wankery towards the character. So i tend to downplay all his stupid sh!t he says about his brother.



HoroHoro said:


> As for Sasuke, he shouldn't have loved Itachi after he heard the truth behind the massacre, just the idea that Sasuke held Itachi on high regards is beyond asinine. He should've seen Itachi for being the arrogant genocidal extremist he was, like, this dude didn't care about his own little brother's happiness, and he honestly thought the Uchiha deserved to die because they had "stupid ideas." Personally, if I wrote this manga, I would make Sasuke tell Itachi, "*Fuck you, I am NOT your brother. *Not in this world, or whatever awaits for us in the afterlife. I'm only setting you free so I can spare you the trouble from watching as I burn your precious village to pieces."


You'll be surprised how many Sauce fans think the same. A pitty. I think he just lived in dissonance (induced by Kishi's fan wank). Sasuke tho, always differentiate he is not doing it for Itachi's will (he always went against his brother's intentions) but for Itachi's life and his clan. It's the only saving grace in that aspect of his character. However at some point he should have called his brother out. But Kishi wankery is just too strong. I think everything Itachi touches turns to shit tho.





HoroHoro said:


> TRAITORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



Told you, planted desertors  .


----------



## Toph (Feb 18, 2017)

THIS HAND OF MINE IS BURNING RED!!!
IT'S LOUD ROAR TELLS ME TO GRASP VICTORY!!!

COME FORTH, AND AID US IN THIS HEATED BATTLE!!!
@Giraffe of Fellatio
@Keishin
@Vino


----------



## Zef (Feb 18, 2017)

It's not too late to extend the poll like I suggested.


----------



## Keishin (Feb 18, 2017)

Accidentally voted for Madara should have read this more carefully 
But then again...


----------



## Packard (Feb 18, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> @Packard @sakuraboobs @mezzomarinaio @Tomochii-Chan
> 
> @pat pat


Someone tagged me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 18, 2017)

pat pat said:


> one more vote and we win
> 
> changed my vote. Sasuke was 45 and Gai 47 and also I was hesitating between 8 gates Gai and one arm sauce fighting kin





Packard said:


> Someone tagged me



My fam

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Packard (Feb 18, 2017)

It's unfair. I love all of them :c


----------



## Toph (Feb 18, 2017)

Keishin said:


> Accidentally voted for Madara should have read this more carefully
> But then again...



Join the path of enlightenment that is Team Gai!!! Do not let the Sauce fans have their moment of victory!!!


----------



## Zef (Feb 18, 2017)

>Minato above Madara & Pein





Packard said:


> It's unfair. I love all of them :c



Sasuke needs you.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 18, 2017)

>



unsurprisingly virtually no-one on this list is a good poster, especially @Seraphiel, who is basically a croatian version of @The Faceless Man

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## pat pat (Feb 18, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> My fam


 
I wish I could delete itachi from the pic tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 18, 2017)

Zef said:


> >Minato above Madara & Pein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minato got more swagg than them tho


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

@Zensuki You gave Gai one vote fam.



pat pat said:


> I wish I could delete itachi from the pic tho.



So do i.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 18, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> unsurprisingly virtually no-one on this list is a good poster, especially @Seraphiel, who is basically a croatian version of @The Faceless Man

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HisokaRollin (Feb 18, 2017)

It should be a draw. Come on mods. Make it a draw in the end.


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 18, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> @Zensuki You gave Gai one vote fam.



betrayed by @Packard


----------



## Trojan (Feb 18, 2017)

Keishin said:


> Accidentally voted for Madara should have read this more carefully
> But then again...


u can change your vote.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Toph (Feb 18, 2017)

KingForever7 said:


> WTF
> 
> Why is emo in the lead ?
> 
> Fix this.



say no more fam
@sanduice
@mayumi
@Stan Lee
@hustler's ambition

C'MERE!


----------



## Keishin (Feb 18, 2017)

Hussain said:


> u can change your vote.


:metacat


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 18, 2017)

I still feel bad for Mads tho. He got screwed over worse than when Zetsu one-shot him

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rai (Feb 18, 2017)

48

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 18, 2017)

Poor mads.


----------



## Packard (Feb 18, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> betrayed by @Packard


I'm sorry , but 8 Gates's Guy is so badass 
And I was pondering about Minato too 
Sasuke's already a star by himself. Don't need a poll to prove that him is a badass


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

Packard said:


> I'm sorry , but 8 Gates's Guy is so badass
> And I was pondering about Minato too
> *Sasuke's already a star by himself. Don't need a poll to prove that him is a badass *


You are forgiven. You can play as planted deserter tho  @pat pat style.

@Punished Pathos C'mon just one click.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Packard (Feb 18, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> You are forgiven. You can play as planted deserter tho  @pat pat style.
> 
> @Punished Pathos C'mon just one click.


Ty


----------



## Max Thunder (Feb 18, 2017)

DVD said:


> Poor mads.





ℜai said:


> 48



Why you two mfs not tipping the scales already?


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 18, 2017)

Max Thunder said:


> Why you two mfs not tipping the scales already?



Fine. Mads is dead in the water anyway.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 18, 2017)

Packard said:


> I'm sorry , but 8 Gates's Guy is so badass
> And I was pondering about Minato too
> Sasuke's already a star by himself. Don't need a poll to prove that him is a badass



True
 but you have the tipping vote, the chance to end it


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

Plats and DVD, mods blessings to the Sauce.
@Packard is just undercover .


----------



## Packard (Feb 18, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> True
> but you have the tipping vote, the chance to end it


Don't press me 
OK, I'll change my vote....or no

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 18, 2017)

How about we open next a "Who is the most handsome character in the Narutoverse"? 

Will it be a Sasu Vs Guy contest again? 

I wouldn't mind a female version tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 18, 2017)

Packard said:


> Don't press me
> OK, I'll change my vote....or no


Don't let Zen pressure you. We're running a legitimate poll here. His own fault for summoning someone who voted against him.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rai (Feb 18, 2017)

47


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 18, 2017)

ℜai said:


> 47



Second thoughts? 

Or...a traitor? He/she did not vote for Sasuke though...

Edit: Minato emerges as a favorite for bronze medal!! His fans did not abandon him. 

Thinking about it a Mr. Narutoverse handsomeness contest between Sasuke and Minato would be rather cool. ^^


----------



## Packard (Feb 18, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> How about we open next a "Who is the most handsome character in the Narutoverse"?
> 
> Will it be a Sasu Vs Guy contest again?
> 
> I wouldn't mind a female version tho


I'll not vote if Teuchi not in finals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Runner (Feb 18, 2017)

did you guys just pressure for a vote change to win?

Kek


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

@Packard this is troll poll. Vote as you wish. Altho you can always troll Gai voters.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rai (Feb 18, 2017)

48


@Packard is back

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Packard (Feb 18, 2017)

DVD said:


> Don't let Zen pressure you. We're running a legitimate poll here. His own fault for summoning someone who voted against him.


Thank you


----------



## Packard (Feb 18, 2017)

ℜai said:


> 48
> 
> 
> @Packard is back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toph (Feb 18, 2017)

Packard said:


> Thank you


----------



## Trojan (Feb 18, 2017)

We all know Minato rocks. 






Even if he lost here. ​

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Creative 1 | Disagree 2 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Thinking about it a Mr. Narutoverse handsomeness contest between Sasuke and Minato would be rather cool. ^^



Didn't Sasuke win those. I remember he won the Mister Naruto contest. The closest was Tobirama and Mads iirc. In females well Hinata won.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 18, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> Didn't Sasuke win those. I remember he won the Mister Naruto contest. The closest was Tobirama and Mads iirc. In females well Hinata won.



Yes, I might recall something alike. Wasn't it quite a while though? Then again I did not visit House of Uzumaki for a bit...

Tobirama and Sasuke make sense but I expected Minato or Itachi in the top 3 instead of Madara. 

Wasn't Sakura as nr.2 among females?


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Yes, I might recall something alike. Wasn't it quite a while though? Then again I did not visit House of Uzumaki for a bit...
> 
> Tobirama and Sasuke make sense but I expected Minato or Itachi in the top 3 instead of Madara.
> 
> Wasn't Sakura as nr.2 among females?



I dont recall Itachi but i think he lost to Madara, not against Sauce. Sakura was not top 2, iirc that was Konan. The poll was just before the manga ending iirc, so yeah a while back.



HoroHoro said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 18, 2017)

Packard said:


> Don't press me
> OK, I'll change my vote....or no



No pressure 



DVD said:


> Don't let Zen pressure you. We're running a legitimate poll here. His own fault for summoning someone who voted against him.



not the first time I've summoned someone who's voted for someone else

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 18, 2017)

Good luck Gai sensei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Packard (Feb 18, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> No pressure


----------



## Toph (Feb 18, 2017)

DELET THIS
RIGHT NOW, NINGEN

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Corvida (Feb 18, 2017)

Hussain said:


> We all know Minato rocks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 4 | Dislike 2


----------



## Dano (Feb 18, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> DELET THIS
> RIGHT NOW, NINGEN





Need someone editing panels of @Hussain creating dupes as Zetsus to cuck Madara. The real *Asspolldara*.

EDIT. You can always end with

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 18, 2017)

Seraphiel said:


>



I would laugh even harder if anything you are more like Pika... the yaoi girl who loved Sasuke.



Lucaniel said:


> unsurprisingly virtually no-one on this list is a good poster, especially @Seraphiel, who is basically a croatian version of @The Faceless Man



Bruh grow the fuck up. Don't pretend you know me.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 18, 2017)

The Faceless Man said:


> I would laugh even harder if anything you are more like Pika... the yaoi girl who loved Sasuke.



Didn't Pika worship Madara actually?

Plus I kinda recall she liked Sasuke with Sakura...


----------



## Indra (Feb 18, 2017)

No matter who wins, this thread was legendary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 18, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> 1 vote.
> 
> @Jeanne @Punished Pathos, @Revolution (Sarah!! hope you connect just today after months), @Rinoa


That was easy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## The Runner (Feb 18, 2017)

Indra said:


> No matter who wins, this thread was absolute shit


Fixed

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Parallaxis (Feb 18, 2017)

Minato only 9 votes

Hussain has the nerve to post in this thread


----------



## Toph (Feb 18, 2017)

@Zyrax Pasha
DON'T LET THE SAUCE FANS BRAINWASH YOU, DO THE RIGHT THING AND VOTE FOR /OURBOY/ GAI!!!

YOU TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
@Jane


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Toph (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Viole (Feb 18, 2017)

Sasuke in lead


Brb puking


----------



## hustler's ambition (Feb 19, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> say no more fam
> @sanduice
> @mayumi
> @Stan Lee
> ...


I'm not sure if I can vote in this, fam. It's honestly a toss up between Sasuke and Guy for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trojan (Feb 19, 2017)

pat pat said:


> might call him barbie.........since few people have taste nowadays.


who takes Corvida seriously?! 


funny how her man walks around with lipsticks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Sasuke took the lead, but we shouldn't scream victory the Gai army isn't even here yet @Zef do you have a backup plan? We have no resources left



A campaign for Maddy voters. Sigh, well whatever won't be able to be tomorrow so gonna post after results I guess.


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> THIS HAND OF MINE GLOWS WITH AN AWESOME POWERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> IT'S BURNING GRIP TELLS ME TO DEFEAT YOU!!!
> 
> I SPECIAL SUMMON
> ...



You rang???

This tread is BS. 

Double MS Kakashi should be on this list, and he would beat everyone's ass that is listed.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 19, 2017)

Hussain said:


> who takes Corvida seriously.


 Corvida? 




> funny how her man walks around with lipsticks.


Yeah the lipstick was too much, but bar that CS2 looked good. 
Lipsticks


----------



## ThatGreekLady (Feb 19, 2017)

No Tobirama on the list?

I love Gai and Minato but they're not really badass. Sasuke and Madara's badassery was ruined. 

So Pain it is  (I try to separate Pain from Nagato in my head)


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 19, 2017)

So... a homicidal emo is now considered badass? What's next, NF deciding that Tokyo Hotel is the most gangster music ever? 




Hussain said:


> who takes Corvida seriously?!


Her former teacher English?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 19, 2017)

Bow down to your new leader losers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Feb 19, 2017)

Hussain said:


> who takes Corvida seriously?!
> 
> 
> funny how her man walks around with lipsticks.


purple lips doesnt necessary mean lipstick hussain...but maybe ur talking from experience


----------



## Viole (Feb 19, 2017)

This poll needs to be nuked for having such shit taste

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 19, 2017)

fuff said:


> purple lips doesnt necessary mean lipstick hussain...but maybe ur talking from experience


we know his lips are not usually purple, so your attempt is really dumb.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> This poll needs to be nuked for having such shit taste


I agree. However, on the bright side, Asspulldara is on the last place.


----------



## fuff (Feb 19, 2017)

Hussain said:


> we know his lips are not usually purple, so your attempt is really dumb.


the same could be said for his eyes and skin color... so your attempt is really dumb.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 19, 2017)

-Ziltoid- said:


> So... a homicidal emo is now considered badass? What's next, NF deciding that Tokyo Hotel is the most gangster music ever?
> 
> 
> 
> Her former teacher English?



What would you do if instead of Sasuke it was Sakura in this poll and...winning?


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2017)

my boy winning. And antis showing their true faces, now even wanting to nuke the poll. It was expected, failed troll attempts all the way thru. It's been 2 years guys, one would imagine a more refined bashing but no, too much to ask.

Dat Sauce lip gloss tho .

@Zensuki tell me how things went, won't be here possibly for the end.


----------



## Corvida (Feb 19, 2017)

Hussain said:


> who takes Corvida seriously?!


*Link Removed*




> funny how her man walks around with lipsticks.



What can I say-must show my age




-Ziltoid- said:


> Her former teacher English?



English.




Or Muzzy.




> QUOTE="pat pat, post: 56614656, member: 252605"]
> 
> Minato got more swagg, he is not a a badass. But the dude has that style  , one example of Minato's swagg? Look when he wears *the hokage cloak * , look at his kunai. He i*s simple with a basic design *but he fucking rocks. Of course some people might call him barbie.........since few people have taste nowadays.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 19, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> What would you do if instead of Sasuke it was Sakura in this poll and...winning?


Even if it had been a poll with only one option, Sakura still would not have won such a contest 


oMeGa1904 said:


> now even wanting to nuke the poll.


Ironic, considering how this thread has been 12 pages of fans whining and calling for other users to vote their emo-hero 


Corvida said:


> Or Muzzy.




Sounds legit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 19, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Didn't Pika worship Madara actually?
> 
> Plus I kinda recall she liked Sasuke with Sakura...



First Sasuke and then Madara.

I still remember she threatened to kill herself on thumblr if Madara loses that way. ( Kaguya and black zetsu  )

To bad she didn't have the willpower to pull the trigger.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2017)

@Corvida Do you have a .gif database? Full of Spaniard ones? I can't say if i'm impressed or not. Too many panels popping out.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 19, 2017)

The Faceless Man said:


> First Sasuke and then Madara.
> 
> I still remember she threatened to kill herself on thumblr if Madara loses that way. ( Kaguya and black zetsu  )



It must be that spikey black hair.

It turns her on. 



The Faceless Man said:


> To bad she didn't have the willpower to pull the trigger.



It has been a looong time since I saw her here last.

And I did not notice her vote in the Madara poll. 

She didn't...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 19, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> It must be that spikey black hair.
> 
> It turns her on.
> 
> ...



Some of us are lurking in DBS and the cafe.

I miss Addy and Tobirama and even Klue.


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 19, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> my boy winning. And antis showing their true faces, now even wanting to nuke the poll. It was expected, failed troll attempts all the way thru. It's been 2 years guys, one would imagine a more refined bashing but no, too much to ask.
> 
> Dat Sauce lip gloss tho .
> 
> @Zensuki tell me how things went, won't be here possibly for the end.



Nooo 
You need to be here when these losers start whining about Sasuke beating their fave.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2017)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Ironic, considering how this thread has been 12 pages of fans whining and calling for other users to vote their emo-hero



Did they called to nuke the poll? I don't recall xD. Calling other users to vote was fair game since it started. The whining started way before when certain char was catching up .



Zensuki said:


> Nooo
> You need to be here when these losers start whining about Sasuke beating their fave.


> Implying the competition was their fav.

C'mon now you know better than this. Welp maybe we win, maybe not. Latter is when the forum is most active (brigades). So watever. Peace now, need to do some stuff for latter. Going to sleep.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 19, 2017)

The Faceless Man said:


> Some of us are lurking in DBS and the cafe.
> 
> I miss Addy and Tobirama and even Klue.



Addy still appears in the Library. In fact in this very thread I think.

If you wanna see Klue just say "RINNEGAN!!" loud enough. 

But yeah, many are hard to run into now that Naruto ended.

I visit the DBS section myself. It seems that most Naruto fans are living there now.


----------



## Corvida (Feb 19, 2017)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Sounds legit.



Sadly, as I´m 46 I was already too old to have Muzzy as English teacher

It was this guy-many  of us old Spaniards still have auto-responses when hearing a telephone ring


_He-llo? I´m Francis Matthews._

which explains lots of things 







oMeGa1904 said:


> @Corvida Do you have a .gif database? Full of Spaniard ones?



No.


----------



## Jikaishin (Feb 19, 2017)

Everyone is shitty compared to this
the badassness, the shock value, the first grand display of power, the Shinra Tensei line
Everything from this scene is perfect

And Corvida as loss every serious point for me when she was confirmed hardcore SakuSasu shipper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Feb 19, 2017)

This whole thing sure backfired.


----------



## Viole (Feb 19, 2017)

sauce fans talking shit about every other character and fanbase every 2 other posts

And act like they are saints saying nothing , Top kek  


Hypocratic emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are hypocratic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Klue (Feb 19, 2017)

Platypus said:


> @Hasan @Klue @Abanikochan @Blazing @CobaltX @Weiss @DVD @blackguyinpinksuit @GARcher @SupremeKage @HunterxH @Itachi san88 @Pompey magnus @La presagio @Linkmyboy72 @HunK @Kusuo P
> I had to remove Madara from the poll because _someone_ made a ton of dupes and cheated. I'll re-add Madara, so please vote again.
> 
> @ℜai All your votes will be disqualified from now on.



Sasuke it is then. 



The Faceless Man said:


> I miss Addy and Tobirama and *even *Klue.



Even though? WTF son?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Platypus (Feb 19, 2017)

The salt is real.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2017)

@Blazing and @Blazing CobaltX are the same? @Platypus


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 19, 2017)

someone let me know when the poll closes


----------



## Toph (Feb 19, 2017)

The shit taste is STRONG in this section smfh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Corvida (Feb 19, 2017)

Jikaishin said:


> Everyone is shitty compared to this
> the badassness, the shock value, the first grand display of power, the Shinra Tensei line
> Everything from this scene is perfect



The reset....the book....






> And Corvida as loss every serious point for me when she was confirmed hardcore SakuSasu shipper



LOL. Sooooooooooo cuttingly Original. What´s the third thing? Oh yes.the quoting, and I will be reading the same since 2009.



Viole1369 said:


> Hypocratic emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are hypocratic


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> *Hypocratic *emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are *hypocratic *



Pick a book, your spelling is worse than your trolling. Your baits were very subpar.

Or just turn on the corrector .


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> sauce fans talking shit about every other character and fanbase every 2 other posts
> 
> And act like they are saints saying nothing , Top kek
> 
> ...



Yo the salt is so real that they can't even spell basic words


----------



## Viole (Feb 19, 2017)

Atleast its better then all yo IQ combined


----------



## Toph (Feb 19, 2017)

@Sir Jogga 
@Vongola King @Lucaniel 

Looks like we've lost this battle


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> @Sir Jogga
> @Vongola King @Lucaniel
> 
> Looks like we've lost this battle



Too many hours left. Fuck. Don't you dare Horo turning this around. Have to go.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 19, 2017)

Its like 130 votes by now.

How popular. 

Had this thread was created 7 years ago then we would have like a 300 votes tho...


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 19, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> @Sir Jogga
> @Vongola King @Lucaniel
> 
> Looks like we've lost this battle


that's not unexpected, this is a subforum dedicated to naruto fandom, and naruto is shit, therefore there is a very high likelihood of people on the subforum being shit, and so it follows that polling them for a question is likely to produce a shit answer

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 19, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> The shit taste is STRONG in this section smfh


I agree even tho I find you just as guilty as them. 

Edit:

actually worst, after all Sasuke is still far better character than Asspulldara...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 19, 2017)

Hussain said:


> I agree even tho I find you just as guilty as them.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> actually worst, after all Sasuke is still far better character than Asspulldara...



Hey Hussain, around which chapter did Madara fully establish himself to you as the worst thing this manga got to offer?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 19, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Hey Hussain, around which chapter did Madara fully establish himself to you as the worst thing this manga got to offer?



I think he was likable around the Kage battle. However, after that, I was already fed up with his character. It did not help his case
that he was getting asspulls after the other constantly. His character also started to get really dull and boring on so many levels. :/


----------



## t0xeus (Feb 19, 2017)

I really hope people nominating female characters are just trying to be funny, lol.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 19, 2017)

Hussain said:


> I think he was likable around the Kage battle. However, after that, I was already fed up with his character. It did not help his case
> that he was getting asspulls after the other constantly. His character also started to get really dull and boring on so many levels. :/



Well, the mokuton stuff and even PS was not so bad as the former was a given thank to Hashiboob which was introduced very early for him and Susanoo should be a given for a MS user given how Kishi handled Itachi and Sasuke.

I guess the asspulls only began with him freeing himself from ET. With it going wild after he was fully resurrected and needing to become a greater threat than the already broken Juubi Obito was...

A real shame Kishi did not give him some unique MS jutsus. Maybe his creativity meter was broken already or maybe he couldn't think of a way to make Madara's fights work with that stuff? Or maybe by giving Madara mokuton and Rinnegan the guy already got too many abilities at his disposal already...which he never even used anyway. Just Susanoo, Preta path and occasionally mokuton.


----------



## The Runner (Feb 19, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> that's not unexpected, this is a subforum dedicated to naruto fandom, and naruto is shit, therefore there is a very high likelihood of people on the subforum being shit, and so it follows that polling them for a question is likely to produce a shit answer


Best math, right here


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 19, 2017)

Madara was robbed. ROBBED!



HoroHoro said:


> @Sir Jogga
> @Vongola King @Lucaniel
> 
> Looks like we've lost this battle


>Giving up

You've disgraced Gai.

Besides, it ain't over yet. Since dupes and accounts made after the poll won't be counted, Sasuke actually only has 52 votes, not 54 like the poll implies. Gai never gave up, so neither should you.


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2017)

DVD said:


> Madara was robbed. ROBBED!







DVD said:


> >Giving up
> 
> You've disgraced Gai.
> 
> Besides, it ain't over yet. Since dupes and accounts made after the poll won't be counted, *Sasuke actually only has 52 votes, not 54 like the poll implies*. Gai never gave up, so neither should you.


. Can you discard those votes? Or it implies discard the whole option as with Madara?


----------



## Rai (Feb 19, 2017)

GG Gai


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 19, 2017)

DVD said:


> Madara was robbed. ROBBED!
> 
> 
> >Giving up
> ...



No dupes for Guy?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 19, 2017)

ℜai said:


> GG Gai


his voters should change to Minato to win.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Rai (Feb 19, 2017)

Minato win

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rai (Feb 19, 2017)

I smell dupe for Sasuke


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2017)

ℜai said:


> I smell dupe for Sasuke


2 new members. As @DVD said.


----------



## theRonin (Feb 19, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> 2 new members. As @DVD said.


2 less votes means 53, thats still the highest.


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2017)

Ichibat said:


> 2 less votes means 53, thats still the highest.



2 new members when Sauce was 54, idk if the 55th voter was also a dupe or new member. Also can you link me the prime Hiruzen edit as Kaguya seeking his Prime? It was too good to not bookmark it.


----------



## Toph (Feb 19, 2017)

DVD said:


> >Giving up
> 
> You've disgraced Gai.
> 
> Besides, it ain't over yet. Since dupes and accounts made after the poll won't be counted, Sasuke actually only has 52 votes, not 54 like the poll implies. Gai never gave up, so neither should you.



You're right, Gai would never give up that easily, even on the brink of defeat!
I SHALL NOT GIVE UP UNTIL THE VERY END!!!! 

@Gordo solos 
@Supersentaiguy 
@Claudio Swiss 
@Millón Vasto 
@Milliardo 
LEND ME YOUR ENERGY, AND AID US GAI BROS IN THIS HEATED BATTLE AGAINST SAUSAGE UCHIWAWA! DO NOT LET HIS FANS HAVE THIS MOMENT OF GLORY!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## theRonin (Feb 19, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> 2 new members when Sauce was 54, idk if the 55th voter was also a dupe or new member. Also can you link me the prime Hiruzen edit as Kaguya? It was too good to not bookmark it.


I was the 55th member.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> *SAUSAGE *UCHIWAWA!





I summon @Bontakun.


Ichibat said:


> I was the 55th member.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 19, 2017)

@Milliardo pls vote Sauce, if not for what he is, for what he was. For old times sake.



oMeGa1904 said:


> . Can you discard those votes? Or it implies discard the whole option as with Madara?


Mads only had to be gutted since he had 29 dupes and it made the poll look skewed in his favor.


----------



## Toph (Feb 19, 2017)

@Xhominid
I ASK OF YOU, PLEASE, LEND ME YOUR STRENGTH!


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 19, 2017)

I regret encourage you.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viole (Feb 19, 2017)

@Crugyr @Shion VOTE FOR GAI you twin shits


----------



## Toph (Feb 19, 2017)

@Badalight 
COME HERE, RAISE YOUR HANDS AND SUPPORT US, MY FELLOW JOJO FAN!!!
I KNOW WE CAN DO THIS!!!


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 19, 2017)

**Sees Madara losing*
*
Bye, fuck this forum. I'll be gone until the forum actually learns the definition of badass.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 19, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> **Sees Madara losing*
> *
> Bye, fuck this forum. I'll be gone until the forum actually learns the definition of badass.


To be fair his poll was fucked over.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 19, 2017)

Hussain said:


> I agree even tho I find you just as guilty as them.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> actually worst, after all Sasuke is still far better character than Asspulldara...


Okay you know you're just saying that cuz Sasuke fucked your faves ass.


----------



## Zef (Feb 19, 2017)

@DVD subconsciously trying to make Sasuke lose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theRonin (Feb 19, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> **Sees Madara losing*
> *
> Bye, fuck this forum. I'll be gone until the forum actually learns the definition of badass.


Madara lost in the most pathetic way in the manga, and you are mad about him losing here?


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 19, 2017)

DVD said:


> To be fair his poll was fucked over.


It was 

We need a do over


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 19, 2017)

Ichibat said:


> Madara lost in the most pathetic way in the manga, and you are mad about him losing here?


Madara will be back in the Boruto series and rape every character... again.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2017)

Summon @Punished Pathos @Kazhmiran, @Jeanne, @Asa-Kun, @Ayumi11 , @Arisu, @Bontakun. I know you guys still care.


----------



## theRonin (Feb 19, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> Madara will be back in the Boruto series and rape every character... again.


Iirc, Madara was left out in the open when Naruto and Sasuke left to have their Date... sorry their fight, right?


----------



## theRonin (Feb 19, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> Summon @Punished Pathos @Kazhmiran, @Jeanne, @Asa-Kun, @Ayumi11 , @Arisu, @Bontakun. I know you guys still care.


Trying too hard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 19, 2017)

Zef said:


> @DVD subconsciously trying to make Sasuke lose.



Its called tsundere.


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 19, 2017)

Madara will have to wait for now 

I change my vote to

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zef (Feb 19, 2017)

Thread closes in 4 hours


It's over.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2017)

Zef said:


> Thread closes in 4 hours
> 
> 
> It's over.



There are 2 dupes/new members for Sauce. Gai is just 1 vote away. Told ya, Mads voters were the wildcards all along.


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2017)

@DVD should just delete the votes from the new members.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Feb 19, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> You're right, Gai would never give up that easily, even on the brink of defeat!
> I SHALL NOT GIVE UP UNTIL THE VERY END!!!!
> 
> @Gordo solos
> ...


Gai buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 19, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> Madara will have to wait for now
> 
> I change my vote to



Guy kicked Madara in the face thoroughly and yet you would vote for...Guy!? 

Madara will disown you for that!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## theRonin (Feb 19, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> Madara will have to wait for now
> 
> I change my vote to


Madara is disappointed in you.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 19, 2017)

We will all be winners if, at the end of this poll, Asspulldara ends up with 0 votes. 

This shouldn't be a race to who gets more votes, but rather to the hero that will let Asspulldara get 0 polls.
All fake fans have already fallen/bonded him. only 5 more stubborn ones.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Toph (Feb 19, 2017)

Ichibat said:


> Madara is disappointed in you.



Even Madara himself acknowledged Gai as one of the biggest badass tho

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 19, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> Even Madara himself acknowledged Gai as one of the biggest badass tho



 He also acknowledged Sasuke. 

and when to do it half the time
and when to do it half the time

Plus Sasuke's haircut is closer to Madara's than Guy's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 19, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Guy kicked Madara in the face thoroughly and yet you would vote for...Guy!?
> 
> Madara will disown you for that!!





Ichibat said:


> Madara is disappointed in you.


Guy was a formidable enemy which was exactly what Madara was looking for. Madara hasn't enjoyed himself for like the entirety of the war until Guy came along. I'm sure Madara would vote for Guy himself just pleasing him even if it was brief.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 19, 2017)

And with that, Gai has taken the lead invalid votes aside. If there's anyone else who wants to come out of the woodwork, now's the time to do it.


----------



## Gordo solos (Feb 19, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> You're right, Gai would never give up that easily, even on the brink of defeat!
> I SHALL NOT GIVE UP UNTIL THE VERY END!!!!
> 
> @Gordo solos
> ...


I lent my power

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 19, 2017)

SupremeKage said:


> Guy was a formidable enemy which was exactly what Madara was looking for. Madara hasn't enjoyed himself for like the entirety of the war until Guy came along. I'm sure Madara would vote for Guy himself just pleasing him even if it was brief.



No excuses!!! Put that green jumpsuit and wallow in shame forever!!!! 


PS: Guy did give Madara a challenge but Naruto and Sasuke had him running for more power to save his ass. Madara was amused while fighting Guy but super worried when Naruto alone arrived. In fact Naruto and Sasuke even separately inflicted more damage to Madara than Guy did...with greater ease.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Toph (Feb 19, 2017)

WE'RE TAKIN THE LEAD AGAIN
VICTORY IS NEAR MY FELLOW GAI BROS
LET'S GO ALL-OUT AGAINST THE SAUCE FANS AND SHOW THEM THE POWER OF YOUTH!!!










​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## theRonin (Feb 19, 2017)

Where are all the Sasuketards now? You guys gonna let that bizarre beast win this?


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 19, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> LET'S GO ALL-OUT AGAINST THE SAUCE FANS AND SHOW THEM THE POWER OF YOUTH!!!​


​Don't forgot it was a Sauce fan that pulled you from despair and pushed you to press forward.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 19, 2017)

Ichibat said:


> Where are all the Sasuketards now? You guys gonna let that bizarre beast win this?



A consolation prize for Guy due to him being a cripple now?


----------



## Rai (Feb 19, 2017)

57


----------



## Trojan (Feb 19, 2017)

DVD said:


> Don't forgot it was a Sauce fan that pulled you from despair and pushed you to press forward.


Don't forget to ban all of those who voted for Asspulldara 

Also, I wonder if you can change Gai's name into "Naruto".


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 19, 2017)

Ok let's all jump back on Madara kek

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 19, 2017)

Gai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 19, 2017)

Fake Madz fans. 

All abandoned this ship like the worst sort of rats. 

Oh well, at least Hussain will have a field day.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 19, 2017)

58-53

will it be 60 for gai


----------



## xenos5 (Feb 19, 2017)

When Gai rightfully wins this someone needs to make and add a 8th gate Gai smilie with him either making the pose he does when he first goes into the 8th gate or him doing a thumbs up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 19, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> When Gai rightfully wins this someone needs to make and add a 8th gate Gai smilie with him either making the pose he does when he first goes into the 8th gate or him doing a thumbs up



Yep and make a Gai banner for the Library

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 19, 2017)

Geez, we need to call for Sakura, Karin and Itachi fans to support Sasuke. 

Hell, lets even call any Fugaku and Mikoto fans out there(if any)!!


----------



## Toph (Feb 19, 2017)

@Zef @Zensuki @oMeGa1904

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viole (Feb 19, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> @Zef @Zensuki @oMeGa1904




one more till 60 stomp


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 19, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Yep and make a Gai banner for the Library


That doesn't sound like a bad idea actually. Doubt it'd happen since KL never had anything like a Telegrams header or HoU banner to my recollection, plus this isn't even an "official" contest, (not organised by staff) but if enough of you want it, it wouldn't hurt for me to ask. Eh, probably won't happen anyway. Forget I said anything.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## xenos5 (Feb 19, 2017)

DVD said:


> That doesn't sound like a bad idea actually. Doubt it'd happen since KL never had anything like a Telegrams header or HoU banner to my recollection, plus this isn't even an "official" contest, (not organised by staff) *but if enough of you want it, it wouldn't hurt for me to ask.* Eh, probably won't happen anyway. Forget I said anything.



Yes pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 19, 2017)

DVD said:


> That doesn't sound like a bad idea actually. Doubt it'd happen since KL never had anything like a Telegrams header or HoU banner to my recollection, plus this isn't even an "official" contest, (not organised by staff) but if enough of you want it, it wouldn't hurt for me to ask. Eh, probably won't happen anyway. Forget I said anything.



Do it 

Eh I think this poll is big enough to warrant one once he wins it. I didn't expect this poll to be so active, maybe 2-3 pages max but the Sasuke fans were lobbying so hard when Gai had the legit lead by a good margin. It was GAME ON.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Feb 19, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> @Zef @Zensuki @oMeGa1904


Boy bye  

You needed to tag like 50 people who don't even come to this section no more AND WRITE IN ALL CAPS!!!!!.....Just to make Gai scrape past. Sad!

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 19, 2017)

Look urself in mirror and see how many tags u did lel

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## xenos5 (Feb 19, 2017)

Zef said:


> Boy bye  You needed to tag like 50 people who don't even come to this section no more AND WRITE IN ALL CAPS!!!!! Just to make Gai scrape past. Sad





DVD said:


> Besides, it ain't over yet. Since dupes and accounts made after the poll won't be counted, Sasuke actually only has 52 votes, not 54 like the poll implies.



Gai squad didn't have to use dupes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 19, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> Gai squad didn't have to use dupes



Though it looks like at this point it is Sasuke fans Vs Everyone else...or at least "Everyone else who does not like Sasuke or/and Uchihas".


----------



## Toph (Feb 19, 2017)

DVD said:


> That doesn't sound like a bad idea actually. Doubt it'd happen since KL never had anything like a Telegrams header or HoU banner to my recollection, plus this isn't even an "official" contest, (not organised by staff) but if enough of you want it, it wouldn't hurt for me to ask. Eh, probably won't happen anyway. Forget I said anything.







Zef said:


> Boy bye
> 
> You needed to tag like 50 people who don't even come to this section no more AND WRITE IN ALL CAPS!!!!!.....Just to make Gai scrape past. Sad!



didn't you like, tag nearly every single sasuke/sakura/sarada/sasusaku fan possible and all
why the double standards, yo

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 19, 2017)

Zef said:


> Boy bye
> 
> You needed to tag like 50 people who don't even come to this section no more AND WRITE IN ALL CAPS!!!!!.....Just to make Gai scrape past. Sad!



Didn't you start it? 

I swear you also tagged people who quit the forums 

The desperation! The insanity!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rai (Feb 19, 2017)

Gai-sensei

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 19, 2017)

Zef said:


> Boy bye
> 
> You needed to tag like 50 people who don't even come to this section no more AND WRITE IN ALL CAPS!!!!!.....Just to make Gai scrape past. Sad!


----------



## Viole (Feb 19, 2017)

Zef can only talk shit and then dislike stuff


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Zef can only talk shit and then dislike stuff


This post is quite funny now:



Zef said:


> Thread closes in 4 hours
> 
> 
> It's over.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> @oMeGa1904



Wtf xD. So you called the whole anti brigade. GG WP. Need to rethink the whole leaving @Zensuki in charge!! Where is Zen btw.... 

Also u never answered my question in your VM. I suppose you followed the manga by ur username.

@DVD was never a true Sauce fan. 

Joking btw.


----------



## Viole (Feb 19, 2017)

Count in other sasuke tags too maybe ,will reach over 50

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 19, 2017)

Summary of thread:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 19, 2017)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Summary of thread:


----------



## Zef (Feb 19, 2017)

I can also go back and quote the number of times people were crying over Sasuke leading. 
 



Viole1369 said:


> Count in other sasuke tags too maybe ,will reach over 50


Naw, we all more or less know the same people.  

Only person I didn't recognize was Zensuki's pal Packard who didn't vote for Sauce anyway.


----------



## Toph (Feb 19, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> Also u never answered my question in your VM. I suppose you followed the manga by ur username.



Gotchu fam, I'm pretty slow when replying on my profile wall and have this terrible tendency to procrastinate lolol


----------



## Toph (Feb 19, 2017)

Zef said:


> I can also go back and quote the number of times people were crying over Sasuke leading.





Zef said:


> How is Gai & Madara beating Lord Sasuke?
> 
> Sauce fans where ya'll at?





Zef said:


> All these votes for caterpillar eyebrows.
> 
> 
> I'm glad he broke his leg.





Zef said:


> > 19 votes for Gai
> 
> 
> That's it, time to round up some Sauce fans.





Zef said:


> WTF!? It was close last time I was here, and now Gai's at 36.
> 
> 
> 
> People are just voting for Gai to spite Sasuke at this point.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Zef (Feb 19, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


>


Ya'll lucky the number of people who were salty over Sasuke is too many to quote.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 19, 2017)

Even as a Sasuke fan, I have to say it: 
GAI won!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2017)

HoroHoro said:


> Gotchu fam, I'm pretty slow when replying on my profile wall and have this terrible tendency to procrastinate lolol



Ok no worries.  See ya in the next character poll . Gonna put my 2 favs Gai and Sasuke a 10 beforehand. Are you prepared to trash Hiruzen?Have been waiting for that one.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 19, 2017)

pat pat said:


> Even as a Sasuke fan, I have to say it:
> GAI won!



Sheesh, he looks like Akuma from Street Fighter.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 19, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Sheesh, he looks like Akuma from Street Fighter.


Damn it's hard not to vote for him when you see that shit lol


----------



## Toph (Feb 19, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> Ok no worries.  See ya in the next character poll . Gonna put my 2 favs Gai and Sasuke a 10 beforehand. Are you prepared to trash Hiruzen?Have been waiting for that one.



Fo sho, Hiruzen is among the many characters I've been meaning to criticize for a good long time. I got a couple of TL;DR including quotes from TVTropes' Wallbanger page that's got some of the greatest arguments against his characterization.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Feb 19, 2017)

This is the US presidential all over again.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 19, 2017)

We did it



Haruka Katana





DarkTorrent


LazyWaka













Gyro









Pocalypse













Packard

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 19, 2017)

Aaanndd the polls closed. R.I.P Sauce.


But congrats on the well deserved victory Might Gai.

Also I feel like @HoroHoro deserves this for working the hardest for this W.


Maybe Hillary would've won if you campaigned for her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Zef (Feb 19, 2017)

A guy with a haircut shaped like a bowl, eyebrows thick as caterpillars, a green jumpsuit, and a broken leg won.

Kay.


----------



## Rai (Feb 19, 2017)

It's me or I can't see the edit button?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## xenos5 (Feb 19, 2017)

Zef said:


> A guy with a haircut shaped like a bowl, eyebrows thick as caterpillars, a green jumpsuit, and a broken leg won.
> 
> Kay.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 19, 2017)

Zef said:


> A guy with a haircut shaped like a bowl, eyebrows thick as caterpillars, a green jumpsuit, and a broken leg won.
> 
> Kay.



Better than the muh hatred McEdgelord who's uses a piece of rope to hold his pants together.

Couldn't he afford to buy himself a proper belt?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RazzaTheReaver (Feb 19, 2017)

This battle between Gai and Sauce was far more entertaining than Team 7 vs Kaguya tbh.

I honestly don't know what's more surprising, that Gai came first, or that Madara came dead last


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 19, 2017)

Zef said:


> A guy with a haircut shaped like a bowl, eyebrows thick as caterpillars, a green jumpsuit, and a broken leg won.
> 
> Kay.





Pocalypse said:


> Better than the muh hatred McEdgelord who's uses a piece of rope to hold his pants together.
> 
> Couldn't he afford to buy himself a proper belt?


Zef, it almost feels like you're asking for it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 19, 2017)

RazzaTheReaver said:


> This battle between Gai and Sauce was far more entertaining than Team 7 vs Kaguya tbh.
> 
> I honestly don't know what's more surprising, that Gai came first, or that Madara came dead last



Gai #1 shouldn't be a surprise, certainly from this list tbf

It was the only correct choice

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Derael (Feb 19, 2017)

Zef said:


> A guy with a haircut shaped like a bowl, eyebrows thick as caterpillars, a green jumpsuit, and a broken leg won.
> 
> Kay.


There's nothing wrong with jumpsuit, thick eyebrows and bowlcut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Feb 19, 2017)

DVD said:


> but if enough of you want it, it wouldn't hurt for me to ask.


Wait what, we're both hack frauds. Can't see us designing a banner, let alone an emote 

@Aphrodite


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 19, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Wait what, we're both hack frauds. Can't see us designing a banner, let alone an emote
> 
> @Aphrodite


Lol no. They're the ones that want it, so they design it. Either that or nothing. I was just wondering if we could have a banner in KL at all.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 19, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Wait what, we're both hack frauds. Can't see us designing a banner, let alone an emote
> 
> @Aphrodite



You want me to make one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Feb 19, 2017)

If I had known there would be a reward I would have posted a link on Tumblr, and gotten all of Sasuke's fan girls to sign up & vote.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Platypus (Feb 19, 2017)

@DVD Yes we can. Should probs open a thread about it. Turn it into a contest and give the winner some kind of forum prize or whatever. Same with KL emoticon, if people want one.

*edit.* Or we let Steph make a Might Guy banner

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 19, 2017)

So you don't want me to make one?


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 19, 2017)

I want Aphrodite to make one 

All Gai fans agree to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 19, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> I want Aphrodite to make one
> 
> All Gai fans agree to it.



 

But with a contest you guys can win a prize.


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 19, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> But with a contest you guys can win a prize.



Oh ok then that'd be better cuz it'll involve the whole community who won.


----------



## r3mus (Feb 19, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Better than the muh hatred McEdgelord who's uses a piece of rope to hold his pants together.
> 
> Couldn't he afford to buy himself a proper belt?


 Ikemoto wasn't in charge of design back then...


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 19, 2017)

"Gai" fans celebrating 

Lads, you needed to muster every corner of this forum to scrounge for sheep to vote against one character so he doesn't win, and note the difference. The posters we called were mostly for Sasuke, while the desperation you had resorted in you needing anyone against Sasuke. This stopped being a Sasuke vs Gai poll a long time ago. It became a Sasuke vs Anti-Sasuke. That alone speaks of Sasuke's stature and how triggered he makes some of you.

Hell, he's got some of you so asshurt even after winning that you felt the need to create a reactionary poll where Sasuke is not an option and with options that didn't even get initially nominated like Naruto 

You can have this win, as the thread was far more illuminating than the results will ever be. 



DVD said:


> Aaanndd the polls closed. R.I.P Sauce.
> 
> 
> But congrats on the well deserved victory Might Gai.
> ...



Is that your new avatar then

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 19, 2017)

Might Gai banner contest it is then. We were bringing back contests anyway, so it perfectly coincides.


Zef said:


> If I had known there would be a reward I would have posted a link on Tumblr, and gotten all of Sasuke's fan girls to sign up & vote.


Unless they already had accounts, their votes wouldn't have even counted.


----------



## Toph (Feb 19, 2017)

LAAAAAAAAAAAAADIESSSSSSSSS AND GENTLEMEN
LET'S GIVE A ROUND OF APPLAUSE TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
MAITO GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAI!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 19, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Oh ok then that'd be better cuz it'll involve the whole community who won.



Yep see great minds think alike.


----------



## Toph (Feb 19, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> "Gai" fans celebrating
> 
> Lads, you needed to muster every corner of this forum to scrounge for sheep to vote against one character so he doesn't win, and note the difference. The posters we called were mostly for Sasuke, while the desperation you had resorted in you needing anyone against Sasuke. This stopped being a Sasuke vs Gai poll a long time ago. It became a Sasuke vs Anti-Sasuke. That alone speaks of Sasuke's stature and how triggered he makes some of you.
> 
> ...



Aw, don't be salty, Zen-chan! Look on the bright side of this poll, Sasuke won a good second place!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 19, 2017)

This is terrible...there are still some votes for Madara left.

Hussain will be sad.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 19, 2017)

Platypus said:


> Wait what, we're both hack frauds. Can't see us designing a banner, let alone an emote
> 
> @Aphrodite





DVD said:


> Lol no. They're the ones that want it, so they design it. Either that or nothing. I was just wondering if we could have a banner in KL at all.



can you ban those who voted for Asspulldara? U_U

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Suoh (Feb 19, 2017)

Feels like the NBA Finals all over again #LeSauceLostA3-1Lead

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Milady (Feb 19, 2017)

DVD said:


> Might Gai banner contest it is then. We were bringing back contests anyway, so it perfectly coincides.
> 
> Unless they already had accounts, their votes wouldn't have even counted.



Kind of obvious that NF hates Sasuke, so him coming in 2nd place is fantastic  Besides, Sauce always win on tumblr anyways


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 19, 2017)

miladyy said:


> Kind of obvious that NF hates Sasuke, so him coming in 2nd place is fantastic


True, but at the same time, you have to have just as many people liking you to make second. Plus no one can deny Gai-sensei is based.



> Besides, Sauce always win on* tumblr *anyways


I uh, can't really take that as a point of pride.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 19, 2017)

I couldn't vote because the one i consider the most bad ass wasn't listed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Feb 19, 2017)

But I saw Sasuke fan's spamming the polls in fan clubs too, instead of just quoting here 

Congrats to the winners and the voters


----------



## Rai (Feb 19, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> I couldn't vote because the one i consider the most bad ass wasn't listed.



Itachi?


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 19, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> I couldn't vote because the one i consider the most bad ass wasn't listed.


You could've voted for his bro though.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 19, 2017)

ℜai said:


> Itachi?





DVD said:


> You could've voted for his bro though.



Am i this transparent?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pat pat (Feb 19, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> Am i this transparent?


Yes  


Indra said:


> But I saw Sasuke fan's spamming the polls in fan clubs too, instead of just quoting here
> 
> Congrats to the winners and the voters


Yeah but Gai's swagg was too strong

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 19, 2017)

Victory music is needed:


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 19, 2017)

Aphrodite said:


> I couldn't vote because the one i consider the most bad ass wasn't listed.



Zabuza, Tobirama, Itachi or Kisame?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 19, 2017)

The cancer was defeated


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 19, 2017)

Zensuki said:


> You can have this win, as the thread was far more illuminating than the results will ever be.


Awww. Here, for you:

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 19, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Zabuza, Tobirama, Itachi or Kisame?



Oh my someone in this section who don't know me well enough.


----------



## Rai (Feb 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zensuki (Feb 19, 2017)

Poll was fair though.



Indra said:


> But I saw Sasuke fan's spamming the polls in fan clubs too, instead of just quoting here



Cause those fanclubs are actually somewhat active....though many never came


----------



## Toph (Feb 19, 2017)

miladyy said:


> Besides, Sauce always win on *tumblr* anyways


----------



## Crugyr (Feb 19, 2017)

We all know the true badass, he is the only Gai for this job

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Feb 19, 2017)

congrats sasuke fans, the real deal

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 19, 2017)

DVD said:


> I uh, can't really take that as a point of pride.



Aw shit


----------



## fuff (Feb 19, 2017)

@Hussain right now seeing madara lost:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rai (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Zef (Feb 19, 2017)

Who messed with my post?


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2017)

oMeGa1904 said:


> I summon @Bontakun.


Too late lol. One more vote wouldn't have shifted victory for the Sauce anyhow.

Besides, none of these guys are badass.
- Guy is humble goodass.
- Sasuke is cocky. Sure he's dramatic and confident, and has some of the most stylish scenes, like the Chuunin exam entrance. But he's also emotional and holds onto slights.
-Minato is nerdy goodass. Highly technical in his fights, and never brags.
-Pain is emo tyrant.
-Madara is yandere queen. With quite a lot of badass moments but a lot of whining and Hashirama wank.

The most badass man in Naruto is either Asuma or Kisame.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brooks (Feb 19, 2017)

The creep won.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hamaru (Feb 19, 2017)

In the end, the right Gai won

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 19, 2017)

Sasuke and his fans piling up them L's

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 19, 2017)

yes

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm looking back at the thread and I can't believe Zef tagged that nutjob BestSasuHinaSupporter for a vote

HOLY SHIT the abyss wasn't deep enough

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Zef (Feb 19, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> I'm looking back at the thread and I can't believe Zef tagged that nutjob BestSasuHinaSupporter for a vote
> 
> HOLY SHIT the abyss wasn't deep enough


I'd do anything for my fave. 

At least I'm loyal. Some of these Sasuke fans were voting for the opposition.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Rai (Feb 19, 2017)

Zef said:


> Who messed with my post?



Someone edited your post?


----------



## Klue (Feb 19, 2017)

Viole1369 said:


> Atleast its better then all yo IQ combined



Just don't respond next time. Helps people forget.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 19, 2017)

Wow what's with the Madara hate. I initially gave him my vote then changed my vote to Sauce once I realized his fight for most badass character was hopeless.


----------



## pat pat (Feb 20, 2017)

Bontakun said:


> Too late lol. One more vote wouldn't have shifted victory for the Sauce anyhow.
> 
> Besides, none of these guys are badass.
> - Guy is humble goodass.
> ...


@Hussain


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Feb 20, 2017)

Great Job team Gai


----------



## Jad (Feb 20, 2017)

Of course Gai is a bad ass. Everything he did in the manga had everyone gawking and awing at his skills, and courage.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 20, 2017)

@Hussain salty about Minato


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 20, 2017)

The most badass was Pain.
Before he got talk no jutsu by Naruto.

- He had a great past and story... a very good fucking reason to bring peace
- His plan was realistic... using power and intimidation to keep wars away
- He was the guy who destroyed Konoha

If the Manga ended with him it would have been 10x times better.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 20, 2017)

DVD said:


> @Milliardo pls vote Sauce, if not for what he is, for what he was. For old times sake.
> 
> 
> Mads only had to be gutted since he had 29 dupes and it made the poll look skewed in his favor.



Being evil and emo doesn't mean badass.
In fact he was pretty much very asshurt.

Itachi suffered 10x more and didn't became asshurt.

The only time Sasuke was badass is when he finds out the truth about Itachi and that didn't lasted long before he was asshurt on Konoha.


----------



## theRonin (Feb 20, 2017)

At least Asspulldara lost with the least votes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 20, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> @Hussain salty about Minato


Did I even mention him? lol 

he actually did a good job after what Kishi did to him to still get 11 votes. 
And that's without all the summoning jutsu that happened here for Sasuke and Gai. 

Not that it matters anyway. If he is cool to me, what does it matter if other people find him cool or not?
It's not like their views will change my opinion.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 20, 2017)

Hussain said:


> he actually did a good job after what Kishi did to him to still get 11 votes.
> And that's without all the summoning jutsu that happened here for Sasuke and Gai.
> 
> Not that it matters anyway. If he is cool to me, what does it matter if other people find him cool or not?
> It's not like their views will change my opinion.


You seemd like you forgot I was the one who summoned you and you summoned some other guy but ok.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 20, 2017)

Haruka Katana said:


> You seemd like you forgot I was the one who summoned you and you summoned some other guy but ok.


Well, it's not like you voted for him, and I was going to find this thread anyway. It's not I go to other sections or something. 
But, yes, there was 1 actual summon. 

Still does not compare to 20s-30s that Gai and Sasuke got.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Viole (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 20, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> I'm looking back at the thread and I can't believe Zef tagged that nutjob BestSasuHinaSupporter for a vote
> 
> HOLY SHIT the abyss wasn't deep enough



He wouldn't have come anyway. Mr. Bedlam said he'd only return to the forum once SasuHina became canon. Which he predicted to happen in Februari, iirc 

I suppose he'd be the only one more buthurt than his summoner


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 20, 2017)

There are plenty of SasuHina hentai out there to comfort him I think


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Feb 20, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> There are plenty of SasuHina hentai out there to comfort him I think


Mr Bedlam pollutes the pairing section with crazy theories that SasuHina actually becomes canon, that it won't be something spawned from fanon. Apparently Hinata and Sasuke having their first conversation in the Boruto manga was a 'hint' that Kishimoto is going to divorce both NH and SS for the sake of... well, nothing, really 

I do call him Bedlam for a reason.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Platypus (Feb 20, 2017)

Why are you people still going on about this?  Gai won. Now move on with your lives, or vote in  (lol).

The poll ended so I'm closing the thread before it further derails into a "No, your side was the most desperate!" shitslinging circus.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------

